#ubuntu-irc 2008-04-28
<CruXx1737> hi all
<CruXx1737> new to ubuntu
<nalioth> CruXx1737: hi. this is an administration channel.  join #ubuntu-offtopic for friendly ubuntu related chat :)
<CruXx1737> ok
<Nafallo> !ircops
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ircops - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Nafallo> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpatrick or jussi01!
<jpatrick> Nafallo: ?
<Nafallo> no. wrong one.
<Myrtti> whut
<Nafallo> ircops :-P
<jussio1> ?
<no0tic> Nafallo, staff
<Myrtti> that would be staff I think
<Nafallo> !staff :-)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about staff :-) - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Nafallo> !staff
<ubotu> Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick, seanw, Dave2, Christel or Gary,  I could use a bit of your time :)
<Nafallo> damnit
<no0tic> :D
<jpatrick> lol
<Mez> Nafallo, you got there in the end
<Nafallo> so... how can we get a nick dropped from nickserv? :-)
<Myrtti> are there any staff members here :-P
<Daviey> old Nafallo
<no0tic> hi jpatrick, see you later
<jpatrick> no0tic: hi, and ?
<no0tic> Nafallo, #freenode is the right place, anyway ;)
<Nafallo> oh my :-)
<Nafallo> oh well :-P
<Nafallo> told the guy.
<Seveas> Nafallo, !staff/!ops are emergency triggers - try not to abuse them...
<Nafallo> oki
<Myrtti> Nafallo: vad ser mina gamla gamla ögonen, ditt namn i gajims info :->
<Nafallo> Myrtti: var nu? :-)
<Myrtti> jag försökte en xmpp/msn/icq mjukis som sku inte vara fullt med olika fel men empathy är ju FUL som elefantens baksidan
<Nafallo> jag kor jabber i london, yahoo i tyskland, icq i norge och msn i sverige och danmark. fungerar finfint :-)
<Nafallo> via gajim
<Myrtti> hehe
<Nafallo> och jag kan vara inloggad pa samtidliga fran flera datorer osv... :-P
<Nafallo> samtliga even
<Nafallo> iz nice
<Myrtti> OM jag och min virtuella servers hostare pratade med varann sku ja fråga honom om jag sku fick några piplinjar till msn och icq och de tre xmpp serveren jag behöver
<Myrtti> då sku jag ha allt jag behover med bitlbee
<Myrtti> för den har xmpp gruppchatterna i svn versionen
<Myrtti> firman jag (och han) arbetar i andvändar xmpp i vårt inni diskutioner
<Myrtti> men vi ju pratar nästan aldrig så ser det ut att jag behöver bara leva med pidgin
<Myrtti> *sigh*
<Nafallo> hmm
<Nafallo> gajim klarar multipla konton med multipla transporter.
<Myrtti> tex. msn utan nån xmpp magiken?
<Nafallo> definiera xmpp-magi?
<Myrtti> nånting som jag med mina naturliga hårfärg förstår inte
<Myrtti> :-D
 * Nafallo hanger inte med langre
<Myrtti> pidgin har ju click click nästa nästa okej du har msn
<Myrtti> men jag trodde att gajim har bara xmpp?
<Nafallo> Myrtti: ja? man kan anvanda transporter iaf.
<Nafallo> Myrtti: msn via jabber typ
<Myrtti> kanske jag behöver at prova det mig själv
<Myrtti> jag försökte en gång förra år med min 770an
<Myrtti> det blev ingenting
<Nafallo> well. wfm.
<Myrtti> :-P
<CaioAlonso> why is the irclog stuck at 20:00?
<CaioAlonso> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2008/04/28/%23ubuntu-irc.txt for example, stopped at 19:59
<CaioAlonso> im manually saving the logs from the openweek, but we run the risk of losing some sessions
<nalioth> CaioAlonso: there are plenty of us who can provide logs, if necessary
<CaioAlonso> oh, no problem then ;D
<encryptz> wow. really?
<encryptz> that's too bad
<encryptz> i bet he's back. you can't stay away for too long, when you irc like he does
<CaioAlonso> ;D
<CaioAlonso> thx
#ubuntu-irc 2008-04-29
<Nafallo> LjL: bot to -server please? :-)
<LjL> not my bot, and not sure whose this one is
<LjL> mine isn't working
<Nafallo> ugh
<Nafallo> -ENOSEVEAS
<MV> Hi All, can any one help me with installation of Ubuntu. I am new with linux and Ubuntu. I am having problem while installation, every time I boot with live cd, the computer boots and then ask me question to start and install ubuntu, after my enter the screen comes with bar and then when orange bar is finished there is nothing but black screen
<emonkey> MV, the support channel is #ubuntu
<MV> emonkey, thanks, but I dont get any help from there ! ! ! !
<nalioth> MV: this is an adminstration channel  :(
<nalioth> MV: patience is sometimes required in #ubuntu
<emonkey> Unfortunately this is only a administrative channel for the ubuntu IRC operaters. But maybe there' s another ubuntu channel from a local team which can support.
<emonkey> maybe in native language from you if english is not ...
<MV> ok sorry all and thanks
<jpatrick> LjL: "06:37:22 < ~ubuntero> ***#ubuntu-cool el room fantasma mas cool del planeta" in -es
<soren> What sort of approval do I need to get to add a bot to a channel?
<Myrtti> can't tell before you tell which channel
<soren> #ubuntu-server, for instance.
<Myrtti> oh yeah, ubot5 was updated and booted
<Myrtti> hold on
<soren> ubot5 does what, exactly?
<Myrtti> it's a backup of ubotu
<Myrtti> doesn't do all ubotu did, but it's better than nothing
<soren> Well, it's doesn't do the one thing that I really use ubotu for, namely the Bugtracker thing.
<LjL> soren, it does
<LjL> just need to enable it
<LjL> soren: that is unless you need a bug *feed*
<Myrtti> soren: to tell you the truth, the current situation for the bots is such that I would be happy we have any bots at all
<Myrtti> excluding LjL's floodbots
<Myrtti> which work nice and dandy as always
<soren> LjL: And how to enable it?
<LjL> soren: it's enabled already, i think it just doesn't have launchpad set as default
<soren> Can it please join #ubuntu-virt, too? Or is it ok if I add one myself? Then I could get the bug feeds, too.
<soren> Hence the initial question..
<LjL> soren: no bug feeds available
<soren> I know Myrtti suggested it was fine, but is the sufficient approval?
<LjL> so add it yourself
<soren> Cool.
<LjL> soren, the bot is broken. you don't need anyone's approval to fix it if you have a way to
<LjL> ubotu's bugfeed needs an imap account and other fancy stuff
<soren> I know. I've already set it all up.
<erUSUL> en #ubuntu  CrazyMax [n=CrazyMax@85.105.149.199] requested CTCP PING from #ubuntu: 1209481534
<bokey> hi where's ubotu gone today? :(
<bokey> jpatrick: how goes?
<bokey> 1500+ users in #ubuntu.. crazy crazy!
<bokey> waiting for the day when it crosses 2000
<bokey> :p
#ubuntu-irc 2008-04-30
<compengi> i'm ubuntu-lb member and we used to have "ubotu" bot around, but it has been a while since it was down. could we have a replaced bot to join that channel?
<LjL> jussio1, ping
<jussio1> LjL: yes?
<LjL> above
<jussio1> ahh
<LjL> although, keep in mind the chanlimit
<jussio1> yes, was thinking that.
<jussio1> what is -lb?
<compengi> lebanon
<jussio1> compengi: not at the moment. loco's will have to wait a bit for the bot. maybe in the next few days.
<compengi> hey LjL :)
<compengi> jussio1, i see..
<LjL> howdy compengi
<compengi> :D
<compengi> any ideas why Seveas dropped it??
<LjL> compengi, i can think i can *probably* make ubotwo stay and perhaps even work for a while
<LjL> no guarantees
<nalioth> teh ubot3 is available
<compengi> LjL, Okay.. i hope it would work for a bit :)
<LjL> nalioth: then make it join please if it's not too loaded
<nalioth> the DB on ubot3 is dated ( from the time seveas parted ) but it should hold us over
<LjL> mine is as dated so
<cjwatson> I just twiddled #ubuntu-installer's access list to meet the usual guidelines. I think that channel predates formal IRC channel registration and things, but I thought I ought to mention it here anyway.
<cjwatson> (I might be wrong, I might just have been unaware of registration requirements at the time)
<cjwatson> Seems to be listed on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat already, at least
<no0tic> what happend to paste.ubuntu-nl.org?
<no0tic> *happened
<jussio1> no0tic: its gone, along with ubotu.
<no0tic> jussio1, so we'd use paste.ubuntu.com ?
<no0tic> jussio1, will ubotu return anytime soon? :)
<jussio1> !bot
<ubottu> I am ubottu, standing in for ubotu while he's getting his haircut done, nose powdered, updated and transitioned to his new, gorgeous looks in the near future ;)
<nalioth> no0tic: ask seveas
<no0tic> new version of ubotu, wow
<no0tic> probably modular, localized and so on?
<Pici> :(
 * jussio1 huggles Pici
<no0tic> Pici, do you miss him?
<Pici> no0tic: Its depressing
 * no0tic hugs Pici 
<cjwatson> paste.ubuntu.com should continue to work for the foreseeable future
<cjwatson> and is easier to remember anyway :-)
<jussio1> no0tic: please rejoin, I was testing.
<Nafallo> Myrtti: webcam? var? :-)
<LjL> i ditt huvud
<Myrtti> Jag köpte en användt bärbara från Tm_T's släktningar, Acer Aspire 3100
<Myrtti> den har webcam på
<Nafallo> aha :-)
<Nafallo> du far val saga till om du behover testa den eller sa :-P
<Nafallo> LjL: riktad mot mitt huvud... inte i ;-)
<Myrtti> oj, jag ser ut nästan en människa, inte en zombie
<Myrtti> måste fiddla med html först
<LjL> jag ser ut some en zombie men min webcam är so skit man inte kan se skillnad
<Nafallo> amsn fungerar finfint for webcam :-)
<LjL> amsn och fungera i samma frasen...
<Nafallo> jag anvander det dagligen, sa ja :-)
<LjL> jaså? jag använder konqueror och konversation dagligen
<Myrtti> jag sovade bara en timme i morron
<LjL> dom krashar också mer än dagligen
<Nafallo> hehe. jag har Ubuntu overallt. fungerar hur bra som helst och har inte mycket crasher nagonstans :-)
<Nafallo> Myrtti: huh?
<Myrtti> ingenting, glömma
<Nafallo> forsoka gar ju :-P
<Myrtti> nästan färdig
<LjL> den goda *och* dåliga saken med svenskan är att det inte finns en enda jävla översättare på nätet
<Myrtti> var tyst nu
<LjL> ok
<Myrtti> om du såg vad de "översättare" i nätet av Finska gjorde
<LjL> men jag såg det
<LjL> men det skulle vara olika det med svenskan
<LjL> 'cause it actually is a half-sane language
<Myrtti> kommer du ihåg med den websidan nada.kth nån nån som hade ordboken med svenska-finska oversättning?
<Myrtti> jag har inte mina bokmarkana i bärbarans epiphanyn
<Myrtti> ach ju
<Myrtti> http://lexin.nada.kth.se/sve-fin.html
<Myrtti> tack
<Nafallo> LjL: ehrm
<Nafallo> LjL: ah. du menar "automatisk" :-P
<Myrtti> nu glömde jag vad jag tänkte att säga
<Myrtti> aha
<Myrtti> ssst. hemlighet
<Myrtti> min hostnamn + /cam
<Nafallo> ooh. fungerar.
<Nafallo> forutom att den inte uppdaterar automagiskt :-)
<Nafallo> eller jaha.
<Myrtti> mig och nano
<Nafallo> det gor den. bara inte snabbt nog :-)
<Myrtti> nå men bilderna är kopiert över sshfs
<Nafallo> haha!
<Nafallo> nice
<Myrtti> myrtti@kani:~$ cp /media/webcam/index-online.html /media/webcam/index.html;mjpg_streamer -i "input_uvc.so -r 320x240 -f 1 -y" -o "output_file.so -f /home/myrtti/webcam -d 5000 -c /home/myrtti/cam";cp /media/webcam/webcam.jpg /media/webcam/webcam-offline.jpg;cp /media/webcam/index-offline.html /media/webcam/index.html
<Myrtti> mjpgstreamer har också nån fancypancy htmlsidan med olika java-appletterna och sånt, men jag tror inte på sånt
<Myrtti> KISS fungerar
<Nafallo> :-)
<Nafallo> omg
<Nafallo> den slutade uppdatera ocksa :-P
<Nafallo> nu maste jag ju uppdatera sjalv :-P
#ubuntu-irc 2008-05-01
<jono> hi all
<jono> can someone give me a list of who is on the IRC Council?
<RoAkSoAx> jono, i think you would find them here: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-irc-council/+members
<RoAkSoAx> will*
<jono> thanks
<RoAkSoAx> welcom =)
<jono> :)
<spiderbatdad> o/
<spiderbatdad> [NikO] launchpad docs say to request a cloak here
<nalioth> what kind of cloak?
<spiderbatdad> nalioth unaffiliated?
<spiderbatdad> reading a little more I see it pertains to members of this group
<nalioth> spiderbatdad: #freenode is the place for all cloaks _but_ Ubuntu cloaks
<nalioth> freenode recommends setting up your nick in this fashion: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup spiderbatdad
<spiderbatdad> nalioth ty
<popey> can someone take over pasting questions in -classroom please?
#ubuntu-irc 2008-05-02
<Nafallo> !lart
<ubottu> Factoid lart not found
<Nafallo> ugh
<RoAk> anyone with access in #ubuntu?
<RoAk> morole | AHMADINEJAD is swearing... and insulting... etc
<RoAk> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpatrick or jussi01!
<bokey> is there a reason we don't have our lovely ubotu? :(
<bokey> @join #ubuntu-np
<ubottu> bokey: Error: You don't have the admin capability. If you think that you should have this capability, be sure that you are identified before trying again. The 'whoami' command can tell you if you're identified.
<bokey> >_<
<jpatrick> !ubotu | bokey
<ubottu> bokey: I am ubottu, the all-knowing infobot, standing in for ubotu while he's getting his haircut done, nose pwodered, updated and transitioned to his new gorgeus looks in the near future ;)
<bokey> jpatrick: hey
<bokey> :)
<bokey> jpatrick: ubottu is not sitting in our loco man.. #ubuntu-np ;)
 * bokey should ask #ubuntu-locoteams people :/
<jpatrick> bokey: you'll have to ask jussio1, who just went out
<bokey> :(
<jpatrick> I'm sure he'll see to it when he gets back
<bokey> jpatrick: aite. no problemo
<Myrtti> which locoteam is np?
<jpatrick> Nepal
<bokey> Myrtti: Nepal
<Myrtti> I can make ubottu join the channel, but we'll have to discuss how to spread the strain more evenly between the bots
<jussio1> Myrtti: please dont
<Myrtti> jussio1: exactly
<Myrtti> as I said, I _can_
<Myrtti> it doesn't necessarily mean I _will_
<bokey> jussio1: Myrttim why what's wrong? i am _confused_
<jussio1> Loco's are not supposed to get the bot yet as we have not got a full solution and there is limits to the machine it s on.
<Myrtti> yup
<bokey> but it was running like couple of days ago dude
<Myrtti> bokey: ubottu isn't ubotu
<bokey> Myrtti: 'powdered ubotu'
<bokey> anyway when can we have it?
<Myrtti> bokey: I wish someone knew
<bokey> :s
<Myrtti> nobody does
<bokey> jussio1: Myrtti any official answer?
<bokey> why can't loco have it?
<bokey> and what's the reason?
<jpatrick> bokey: bot not yet ready
<Myrtti> bokey: the official reason is that we don't have official bots
<bokey> jpatrick: Myrtti okie then.. we'll wait
<bokey> :s
<Myrtti> until we do, we are using temporary ones on makeshift solutions
<bokey> right
<Myrtti> the main bot dropped few days ago and we had to find a quick-and-dirty solution for the main channels
<bokey> Myrtti: do you know why it was dropped?
<Myrtti> yes, but I will not discuss it here or anyplace else for that matter
<bokey> hmm
<Myrtti> let's just leave it to "It's gone, and probably will not come back ever"
<Myrtti> the reasons are pretty irrelevant for the time being
<bokey> simply annoying for users
<jussio1> bokey: we understand and even at this moment working towards a solution
<Myrtti> a solution that will be better than we had before ubotu dying on us
<Myrtti> in the meantime we'll just have to play with the card hand dealed to us
<bokey> don't tell me someone's writing one from ground up rather
<Myrtti> no, the code is safe in a version management system
<Myrtti> based on supybot
<bokey> yup
<Myrtti> but the infrastructure needs some figuring out
<bokey> that's better i guess (means less delay for us :D)
<bokey> right
<Myrtti> who'll run it, with what hardware, who'll continue the development, will there be synchronized bots, if so, where and by whom etc.
<bokey> right
<bokey> thanks Myrtti jussio1
<Myrtti> np
<bokey> hey jpatrick catch ya around man
<Myrtti> I hope this cleared up a few things
<bokey> yup it did
#ubuntu-irc 2008-05-03
<ffm> Can you get a IRC cloak for ubuntu if you arn't an ubuntu member, but contribute a bit?
<elkbuntu> nope, that would be impossible to manage.
<ffm> kk.
<[ArtuR]> привет
<[ArtuR]> русские есть?
<Myrtti> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Myrtti> see topic
<[ArtuR]> Myrtti ok, but i'm banned on ubuntu-ru and need help
<juliux> [ArtuR], contact the ops from #ubuntu-ru and ask why you are banned
<[ArtuR]> juliux how i contact they?
<juliux>  /msg chanserv access #ubuntu-ru list
<juliux> and you will see all ops
<[ArtuR]> and?
<Myrtti> /msg one of the persons on the list
<[ArtuR]> ok, thanks
<[ArtuR]> i see "No such nick/channel"
<juliux> then he is not online atm
<[ArtuR]> ok
<[ArtuR]> bye
<highvoltage> QUESTION: How stable is KVM compared to VMWare and Xen, and how does it compare performance wise?
<Nafallo> highvoltage: totally the wrong channel? :-)
<highvoltage> woops
<highvoltage> ah, win 4, not 14 :)
<highvoltage> sorry
<Nafallo> hehe. no worries :-)
<Wizard> good evening
<Wizard> i have a problem with ubuntu-pl channel operators
<Wizard> they used a hostmask to ban me, and that automaticaly baned users from my server..
<Wizard> channel operator does not want talk to me and does not want to change ban to user specific
<Wizard> freenode staff send me here..
<Wizard> what should i do?
<PriceChild> Hey Wizard.
<nalioth> Wizard: patience is required
<Wizard> yeah, patience
<nalioth> this is the proper channel to take care of this  ( they cannot help you in #freenode )
<Wizard> i understand they banned my, but why my users are banned also?
<Wizard> i don't understand why peple chatting from my network have to pay for my mistakes
<nalioth> this happens quite a bit, when folks share one shell or IP
<Wizard> is there a way to change this situation, op does not want to talk to me
<Wizard> i just want to change my ban to user specific, so other people may chat freely on #ubuntu-pl
<nalioth> i have invited him here
<Wizard> ok
<czester> nalioth: Is there a problem? You've called ju-rek but he's busy.
<nalioth> czester: can you help Wizard ?
<czester> nalioth: How can I help him?
<nalioth> Wizard: poke
<Wizard> by changing ban rules
<Wizard> so users from my network can join #ubuntu-pl again
<czester> You know why ju-rek has banned you.
<Wizard> not only me, but all my users
<czester> Wizard: What users from your network?
<Wizard> kretu for example
<czester> Wizard: Were there any other users from your network?
<Wizard> yeah
<Wizard> i told you about one hour before that i'm running shell server
<czester> Wizard: You, Torin, arachnist and kretu came tu #ubuntu-pl just to make fun @ us and do some mess.
<Wizard> ?
<czester> You have to be responsible for your actions then.
<czester> You should have listened when we were asking nicely.
<Wizard> why do my users have to be responsible for my behavior?
<Wizard> please, change that ban to me only
<czester> One user who had no other purpose on #ubuntu-pl than laugh at other users. Seems fair enough to me.
<nalioth> Wizard: are Torin, arachnist, and kretu 'your users' ?
<Wizard> nope, only kretu
<czester> nalioth: His friends.
<Wizard> bah
<czester> nalioth: And they came with him to the channel.
<Wizard> i'm running a shell server..
<czester> nalioth: They consider themselves power users and laugh at others.
<Wizard> many users use irssi and weechat on freenode..
<Wizard> maybe it's all my fault, but i ask you to change that ban
<nalioth> Wizard: i suspect you will have to answer your users when they ask 'why?'
<Wizard> as you wish
<Wizard> so i assume the answer is 'no'?
<czester> Wizard: We will take the ban off after some time. Fair enough?
<nalioth> when a shell server is abused, the abusive user(s) are usually removed
<Wizard> you rule there, i have nothing else to say
<nalioth> in this case, i don't see that happening
<Wizard> thank you for your help nalioth :)
<Wizard> i will wait until the ban expires
<czester> Ban changed
<czester> It should be good.
<Wizard> ok, thank you czester :)
<nalioth> thanks czester
<czester> But if such happens again - there will be no mercy.
<nalioth> as it should be  :|
<czester> Do such problems happen often on other ubuntu-* channels?
<nalioth> yes
<nalioth> and all over the network
<czester> Bye
<nalioth> anyone around from #ubuntu-ar ?
<PriceChild> nalioth: is that wrt -ar-cafe?
<nalioth> PriceChild: already taken care of
<nalioth> massive bot swarm joined and then caught a train
<Myrtti> I actually think all loco channels should have atleast one of their ops here
<Myrtti> but I told that before
<nalioth> patience
 * Nafallo waves
<Nafallo> soren: mugaX bannad from -dk av en bra anledning? :-)
<soren> Nafallo: Hm?
<Nafallo> soren: kom till -se och fragade om vi inte kunde prata danska och sa dumheter. slutade nar en person blev opad :-)
<Nafallo> dumheter jag inte tanker repetera men som har med WWII att gora.
<soren> Nafallo: Han er en komplet idiot. Han kommer forbi #ubuntu-dk i ny og næ.
<soren> Nafallo: Eller rettere: Det gjorde han.
<Nafallo> oki. trodde val det :-)
<Nafallo> tack
<soren> Nafallo: Hvornår var han i #ubuntu-se?
<Nafallo> soren: en liten stund sedan. medans jag var och hamtade pizza :-)
#ubuntu-irc 2008-05-04
<Myrtti> vi behöver nån slags ubuntu-scandinavia :-P
<Myrtti> det sku vara kul att ha en möte med er
<Myrtti> kanske på en kryssnad mellan Stockholm och Åbo eller Helsingfors, jag har inte varit på en för många år ;-)
<Myrtti>  Nafallo ^
<Nafallo> Myrtti: sounds fun. jag har semester igen nasta ar nagon gang :-)
<jpatrick> Daviey: plus, he/she/it keeps coming to the channel
<Daviey> O_o
<Daviey> very odd jpatrick
<jpatrick> I think he's been doing it since before yesterday and comes from [censored channel]
#ubuntu-irc 2009-04-27
<delgurth> Hi: I'm using mibbit webirc and I'm trying to join #ubuntu-nl
<delgurth> but I'm banned from there
<delgurth> and I'
<delgurth> and I'm not getting a +e ban for #ubuntu-nl I guess when I join #ubuntu-proxy-users
<Myrtti> that channel is only for joining #ubuntu from mibbit
<delgurth> so no way to join #ubuntu-nl from mibbit I guess?
<Myrtti> SWAT, JanC ^
<JanC> delgurth: AFAIK there are other people using mibbit in #ubuntu-nl ?
<JanC> I see at least one at the moment
<LjL> JanC: yes but you have a ban on part of his IP
<Pici> JanC: *!?=52*@gateway/*
<LjL> a small part of it, so he could easily not be the target of that ban
<delgurth> perhaps better if I get a launchpad mask? ;)
<LjL> delgurth: if you are an ubuntu member, you can get one
<Pici> delgurth: unaffiliated cloaks do not override gateway cloaks.
<JanC> I'll check our internal ban tracker  ツ
<delgurth> I'm just a normal launchpad person, so guess it's not for me. And seeing above comment, won't help me either :)
<delgurth> only helped a few people on the forums, that doesn't qualify me as a member :)
<Pici> !member | delgurth
<ubottu> delgurth: Want to become an Ubuntu member? Look at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/processes/newmember
<delgurth> cheers pici
<delgurth> as said above, I'm not active enough to be one, yet ;)
<delgurth> anyways, I'll wait till janc fixed my ban. Thanks for the help people
<JanC> delgurth: I'm trying to find out who banned that address  ツ
<tsimpson> 52* is quite a large range
<tsimpson> 82.*.*.*
<Nafallo> /8
<Nafallo> Addresses in network    - 16777216
<JanC> delgurth: I removed the ban
<delgurth> JanC: thanks
<calc> please kickban BSuntu from #ubuntu
<calc> hmm someone beat me to it :)
<tsimpson> calc: this channel doesn't deal with #ubuntu
<calc> oh
<tsimpson> and you should use the ops trigger if there is an issue, get's our attention quicker
<calc> ok
<calc> just !op or something like that?
<LjL> yes
<tsimpson> yes
<LjL> best would be !ops | nickname-causing-trouble
<LjL> only use it when it's needed, though
<calc> ok
<ubot4> In #ubuntu-cym, ianto said: ubot4: Croeso is Croeso i'r sianel Ubuntu Cymru
#ubuntu-irc 2009-04-28
<niko> ubot4: thanks
<ubot4> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<ecelis> hello, how can I report someone trolling on #ubuntu-es
<LjL> you just have
<ecelis> :) I just wish to be sure it was the right place
<niko> LjL: hi, you look at it ? :)
<LjL> niko: yea, he's banned
<niko> :)
<andresmujica> hi operators
<andresmujica> i wonder how can i get the code for the bug reporting bot?
<andresmujica> the one at #ubuntu-bugs
<andresmujica> that shows the bug title and link for bug ###
<LjL> andresmujica: is that ubot4?
<niko> andresmujica: take a look at ubuntu-bots on launchpad
<andresmujica> ok. that's the one ubot4.. gonna check
<andresmujica> thnks
<LjL> andresmujica: https://code.launchpad.net/~tsimpson/ubuntu-bots/tweak
<LjL> andresmujica: #ubuntu-bots may also be a useful place to be in
<andresmujica> about to ask that link exactly...
<andresmujica> anyone knows if this irc stats gathering sw is enabled at any of those bots¿?
<andresmujica> http://www.delhage.se/rhelstats/
<andresmujica> http://pisg.sourceforge.net/
<LjL> not really
<LjL> i mean - it's not
 * LjL shakes head at #ubuntu-es as usual
<niko> LjL: that is kind of things i can't detect, cause i don't know espagnol
<LjL> niko: and i don't really know enough spanish, either, to detect them easily
<LjL> niko: i can hold a conversation in spanish, but i cannot really "get" a channel at a glance.
<LjL> all i can "get" is... that it's bad :|
<niko> i understand
<andresmujica> yo hablo español :)
<andresmujica> whatever you need :)
<LjL> andresmujica: they'd need operators :) but i'm not one who can appoint them...
<LjL> andresmujica: but feel free to nudge me if you see someone is behaving quite badly in #ubuntu-es
<niko> +1
<ubot4> Factoid '1' not found
<ubot2> Factoid '1' not found
<niko> ubot* quiet please
<andresmujica> ohh.. known problem... if you check #ubuntu-co you'll go in dismay...
<LjL> andresmujica: but #ubuntu-es is big, and it could have the potential of being much bigger.
<LjL> instead, it's little more than a troll pit
<andresmujica> yeap. that's true...
<e13uth3r105> hi everyone
<e13uth3r105> i'm wondering how I can get a cloak for my ip address?
<m4v> e13uth3r105: you can ask in #freenode
<e13uth3r105> alright
<e13uth3r105> thanks
<e13uth3r105> have a great night
<m4v> LjL: ubuntu-es needs new active ops and some should be demoted, just a while ago I was insulted by one of them because I told him to use +d with a mibbit spammer :/
<crevette> helo
<ienorand> It seems the invitation from floodbot1 #ubuntu-proxy-users --> #ubuntu dosn't work atm, I get invite but is still directed back when trying to join main chan (I'm on mibbit)
<jpds> ienorand: Did you leave the proxy-users channel?
<Myrtti> you're supposed to stay on the channel as long as you wish to be on #ubuntu
<ienorand> I think I stayed, also, I've always closed it as soon as I got into #ubuntu before and it's worked... I'll relogin and check.
<ienorand> Nope, doesn't work, I get into #pxoxy, try to join #ubu, gets redirected back, I've not closed #proxy in between.
<jpds> ienorand: FloodBots are on strike right now.
<tsimpson> we had a problem with the bots, should be ok now
<jpds> And they're OK again.
<ienorand> jpds: Yea, works now.... Saw the rejoin and unmuting.
<ienorand> jpds: Thankyou
<jester-> hi
<JohnPhoenix> Hey, whats a good IRC help channel on Freenode?
<LjL> #freenode
<JohnPhoenix> cool.. i'll check it out.. i tried searching for help or irc and came up with zip
<blizzkid> lo all. Has anything been decided yet on #ubuntu-cafe?
<ienorand> Floodbot1 in #-proxy is on strike again.
<tsimpson> ienorand: could you part and rejoin #ubuntu-proxy-users please
<MagicFab> Hi all, we need assistance for #ubuntu-hn. It's creator hasn't been around for some time now and we need to add a new admin to the access list.
<blizzkid> MagicFab: good luck... I've been waiting for an answer for more than an hour now :(
<MagicFab> nalioth, any suggestions ? ^
<nalioth> blizzkid: luck?  no, you just need the person who knows what you're talking about
<MagicFab> precisely my question :)
<blizzkid> nalioth: I know... was just kidding ;)
<tsimpson> I forgot about #ubuntu-cafe apparently I'm on the access list
<blizzkid> tsimpson: if you want I can take it over from you
<MagicFab> more importantly - would anyone know of good documentation on how to moderate a meeting (with voice etc.)
<nalioth> MagicFab: have you tried contacting them?
<tsimpson> blizzkid: it should be dropped, and ##ubuntu-cafe used if you want it
<blizzkid> tsimpson: ##ubuntu-cafe would suit me fine
<tsimpson> #ubuntu-cafe shouldn't have been created in the first place, amazing what you learn in a year ;)
<blizzkid> tsimpson: maybe you (or anyone) could forward #ubuntu-cafe to #ubuntu-offtopic
<MagicFab> nalioth, we never overlap presence time and I can't find contact information
<nalioth> MagicFab: then something seems wrong, don't you think
<MagicFab>  /whois leogg returns nothing
<tsimpson> blizzkid: looks like /mode changes don't survive when the channel is empty
<MagicFab> Actually - err.. It seems Launchpad has it. Will try that - tx.
<nalioth> MagicFab: /whois won't tell you anything.  try nickserv
<blizzkid> tsimpson: channel is not empty right now?
<tsimpson> blizzkid: but it may be sometime, then the mode will be reset
<blizzkid> i c
<tsimpson> nalioth: could #ubuntu-cafe be dropped or transfered to me so I can mlock +if #ubuntu-offtopic ?
<nalioth> tsimpson: i'll fix it
<tsimpson> ok :)
<MagicFab> Flasg: HideMail wasn't helping
<MagicFab> Flags*
<blizzkid> hmmz... how can you ask for op's if you created and registered a channel again?
<nalioth> blizzkid: /msg chanserv help
<nalioth> blizzkid: /msg chanserv help op
<blizzkid> right :)
<ienorand> tsimpson: rejoining #proxy does not work atm.
<tsimpson> ienorand: yeah, they seem to be playing up today
<ienorand> What worked before was rejoining floodbot1 and add voice to it, but that was just what I saw was done.
<tsimpson> ienorand: can you join #ubuntu-ops as that's the proper place for issues with #ubuntu
<ienorand> tsimpson: should I repeat issue as well?
<m4v> are operators of the ubuntu channels required to sign for ubuntero in launchpad?
<tsimpson> ienorand: just say you can't access #ubuntu because the bot isn't setting an exempt
<tsimpson> m4v: not really, but most have. and conforming the the CoC is required in all ubuntu channels anyway, for everyone
<m4v> tsimpson: thank you, I was just wondering
<Snova> Just curious, why did it restart?
<tsimpson> you mean ubottu?
<Snova> Yes.
<tsimpson> ping timeout apparently
#ubuntu-irc 2009-04-29
<_Xurxo_> Hello :)
<_Xurxo_> Is this the correct channel to launch a question about Kubuntu Jaunty and problems with xorg?
<Myrtti> no, that would be #kubuntu
<_Xurxo_> thanks ;)
<LjL> ugh
 * LjL looks at #Ubuntu-pr and #Ubuntu-puertorico and their access lists
<LjL> ugh.
<Pici> ugh
<LjL> besides, i kinda suspect that #ubuntu-puertorico was made because the +F person of #ubuntu-pr ceased being around
<Pici> ugh ugh ugh
<niko> what the matter with the access list
<LjL> niko: are you kidding? :P there's a dozen of failed attempts to create operators by hostmasks
<LjL> niko: someone who wants to gain operator access maliciously can do it in no time, with that horrbile AL
<niko> yes i joking :)
#ubuntu-irc 2009-04-30
<WillieWanka1> hello?
<Tetracomm> Hello.
<Tetracomm> I found that the #ubuntu channel is filled with numerous people and that so many conversations are taking place at once, pushing people's questions and answers up before they are seen. I created two channels to help with this situation. One for audio/video issues in Ubuntu, and the other for compatibility, do you want to see them?
<MTecknology> Tetracomm: did you have these channels approved?
<Tetracomm> No, I didn't.
<Tetracomm> How do I?
<Tetracomm> Mtecknology.
<MTecknology> Tetracomm: what channels did you create?
<Tetracomm> ##ubuntu-av, and ##ubuntu-compatibility
<tsimpson> MTecknology: he did it right, he gets a cookie
<MTecknology> yup
<MTecknology> cookie for Tetracomm
<MTecknology> and a taco from me
<MTecknology> Tetracomm: just make sure you don't detour users from getting help from knowledgable people in #ubuntu. It scrolls by quick, but knowledgable people watching the channel pick up on them for the most part.
<tsimpson> we don't "read", we "scan" ;)
<LjL> i don't scan because SANE conflicts with usblp.ko :(
<MTecknology> tsimpson: maybe that's why I have a hard time helping in there. When I go in there, I read everything.
<MTecknology> Pici: you around at all?
<tsimpson> don't you /whois someone before asking if they are here?
<pleia2> LjL: har har :)
<MTecknology> tsimpson: I should do it prior to asking....
<MTecknology> I need to make a script. /here <nick> grep and replies yes or no :P
<MTecknology> I'm trying to drop the #ubuntu-loco channel
<MTecknology> oh! I was thinking pricey, not him :P
<Tetracomm> Ok, Mtecknology.
<TornilloTorcido> Hola?
<TornilloTorcido> tengo problemas con #ubuntu-es y #ubuntu-es-offtopic
<TornilloTorcido> me banearon en los dos canales sin previo aviso.
<TornilloTorcido> en #ubuntu-es fue Pelicano y #ubuntu-es-offtopic fue erUSUL.
<TornilloTorcido> Ya intente hablar con pelicano y no hubo respuesta.
<LjL> si dos operadores diferentes, en dos canales diferentes, te banearon, a mi me hace pensar que habia una razon valida...
<TornilloTorcido> bueno, puede que erUSUL tenga razon de peso, pero no Pelicano.
<m4v> TornilloTorcido: te vetaron bien, estabas haciendo offttopic en u-es
<m4v> y molestando en u-es-ot
<cousteau> LjL: por lo que ví, en el segundo le banearon por conducta poco apropiada, pero en el primero creo que se pasaron
<LjL> m4v: offtopic en #ubuntu-es?! but that is unheard of! :P
<TornilloTorcido> m4v y no podian decirme simplemente "Basta"???
<cousteau> sólo estaba haciendo OT... ni cinco líneas llevaba
<m4v> LjL: the founder is online for a change
<LjL> m4v: of what, -es? are you sure?
<TornilloTorcido> Bien que a veces me paso hablando boludeces pero no es motivo para ser baneado.
<cousteau> además, creía que para esos casos 1º avisar, 2º kickear, 3º banear temporalmente (2 min)
<TornilloTorcido> yo creo que eso fue muy agresivo. ¬¬
<m4v> LjL: bah, que left
<m4v> s/que/he/*
<cousteau> y 4º y como último recurso, banear del todo... pero para eso tienes que ser un troll-flood-flame de cuidado
<m4v> cousteau: las reglas del canal son claras
<LjL> ah claro, estos 1 2 3 4 tendrian que ser la razon por que los canales españoles siempre estan asi populados de trolls :P
<m4v> no offtopic en el u-es, si porque nunca antes te vetaron no significa que se pueda hacer offtopic siempre
<TornilloTorcido> m4v por mas que las reglas sean claras,
<cousteau> LjL: cuando no hay ops, o el op está en el baño o algo así, a veces el canal se queda que es una vergüenza
<cousteau> con flames floods trolls bots y otro tipo de monosílabos
<LjL> lo se :(
<cousteau> y nadie hace nada... pero lo de TornilloTorcido es distinto, sólo era un pequeño OT
<LjL> pero es verdad que la reglas estan clara, asi si "parece" que en el canal se pueda hacer todo lo que uno quiere solamente porque los ops estan en el baño... no es así
<cousteau> además, seguro que se puede programar el bot para que haga baneos temporales
<m4v> aunque pudiera simpatizar
<m4v> TornilloTorcido hace offtopic en u-es siempre
<m4v> ya me lo venía venir el ban
<TornilloTorcido> mmmm............
<cousteau> venga, a ver de aquí quién no ha hecho ot en su vida
<TornilloTorcido> m4v puede que sea verdad, pero que tan estricto es el canal?? ¬¬
<cousteau> además, no había nadie hablando on-topic y eso podría considerarse un atenuante
 * MTecknology demands a broken language which I understand :P
<TornilloTorcido> m4v nadie entra en offtopic, asi que no me queda otra que hacerlo en #ubuntu-es
 * cousteau switches locale spanish -> english
<TornilloTorcido> no te parece?
<m4v> yo particularmente no me molesta algo de offtopic, siempre que no sea exagerado, pero yo no manejo ese canal
<TornilloTorcido> ademas, si comenzara a trasladar a los usuarios de #ubuntu-es a mi canal para hablar boludeces, me banearias tambien???
<m4v> trasladar?
<TornilloTorcido> si m4v, ya que no puedo hablar libremente en ese canal.
<m4v> vos sos libre de ir al canal que quieras, y tenés u-es-ot para hablar de offtopic
<cousteau> MTecknology: TornilloTorcido made an off-topic on #ubuntu-es (7 separated lines, without flaming, flooding, trolling or so) and get permanently banned
<TornilloTorcido> no sirve de nada hablar en u-es-ot porque no hay nadie que te escuche.
<cousteau> without any previous warning
<TornilloTorcido> por eso a veces termino hablando en #ubuntu-es, esto es un abuso?
<m4v> TornilloTorcido y claro, no esa actitud nadie nunca va a ir a u-es-ot
<m4v> con esa actitud*
<m4v> "no voy porque no hay nadie" entonces el canal siempre va a estar vacío
<TornilloTorcido> jajaja! la actitud no es solo mia! Los demas seguramente haran lo mismo por ese motivo!
<cousteau> yo lo hago
<m4v> y bueno, estonces la solucion es vetar los que hagan ot en u-es así usan el canal que corresponda, no les parece?
<TornilloTorcido> m4v, y si con eso solo te ganas menos usuarios en los 2 canales que haces??
<TornilloTorcido> m4v tu actitud tampoco es muy buena que digamos.
<m4v> que tipo de usuarios? menos usuarios que hacen offtopic? o usuario que dan soporte?
<m4v> que tiene de malo mi actitud?
<TornilloTorcido> ser baneado no dan ganas de entrar a ninguno de los 2 canales. ¬¬
<cousteau> pero sigo pensando que off-topic por 7 frases, sin troll, sin flame, sin flood, sin insultar a nadie, no me parece motivo para expulsar de por vida a alguien del canal de soporte de Ubuntu para hispanohablantes
<m4v> cousteau: quien dijo que es de por vida?
<cousteau> ya ha pasado hora y media... yo digo que es de por vida
<cousteau> hasta que a alguien se le ocurra quitarle el baneo
<TornilloTorcido> mmmm......................
<cousteau> además, se pueden hacer avisos: kickear, decir "Oye, TornilloTorcido, para ya", escribir !ot...
<TornilloTorcido> bueno m4v, vos consideras que Pelicano hizo bien?
<TornilloTorcido> tomare tu ultima palabra
<m4v> TornilloTorcido, no es lo que yo hubiera hecho, pero estaba en su derecho, estabas con un offtopic exagerado
<TornilloTorcido> bueno, listo.
<TornilloTorcido> pero una cosa mas m4v.
<TornilloTorcido> pelicano no estaba en su derecho, el canal es de todos, no de el.
<m4v> estoy de acuerdo, pero el canal tiene reglas
<TornilloTorcido> ha cometido una falta grave de respeto.
<cousteau> m4v: he visto cosas peores, _mucho_ peores
<m4v> es tu opinión
<m4v> cousteau: yo tambien las veo
<TornilloTorcido> el ban es lo peor que le podes dar a 1.
<TornilloTorcido> a partir de ahora voy a entrar en ubuntu-es solo para consultar.
<cousteau> además, sobre todo al principio, eso da un bajón de moral qtkgs
<cousteau> además hay antecedentes de baneo compulsivo por parte de P3L|C4N0
<m4v> de quienes?
<cousteau> a mí
<cousteau> bueno, esa es la única que conozco.. pero tampoco estaba yo ot-eando tanto
<m4v> cousteau: el problema de u-es es falta de ops activos, no pongas el grito en el cielo si por una vez hay un op y hacer valer las relgas y da la casualidad que te afectan
<cousteau> aquello fue un castigo ejemplar más que una moderación de canal
<m4v> yo no estoy de acuerdo con pelicano, pero tampoco vengas a reclamar cuando estabas en falta
<cousteau> pero creo que ha sido pasarse; y si no, que el flujo de ops sea más regular
<TornilloTorcido> cousteau, si queres charlar conmigo, estoy en #MundoVacio
<TornilloTorcido> avisale a tus amigos.
<cousteau> no puede ser que un día alguien se tire media hora floodeando y flameando y nadie haga nada, y otro te echen por un ot... además, aunque sea más fácil banear, no es amistoso
<cousteau> yo estoy bastante tiempo en #ubuntu-es, allí resuelvo dudas cuando lo fácil sería no decir nada y que se fastidien los que no sepan
<TornilloTorcido> m4v, vos entras como una visita y por cometer una pequenia falta te patean el cul*** y te echan a la mierd***. Volverias otra vez en unos dias???? ¬¬
<TornilloTorcido> pues yo no.........
<TornilloTorcido> cousteau, te aviso que a partir de ahora voy a entrar a #ubuntu-es solo para consultar dudas, ni mas ni menos......
<TornilloTorcido> voy a estar solo cuando lo necesite.
<m4v> no había necesidad de usar ese vocabulario
<cousteau> técnocamente, no lo ha usado
<erUSUL> o.0
<m4v> erUSUL: donde estabas?
<erUSUL> m4v: Pues hace un rato de cena...
<erUSUL> m4v: ya he leido lo que ha dicho el TornilloTorcido
<m4v> I burnt my food while talking here :/
<erUSUL> :| sorry to hear that
<erUSUL> m4v: pero la realidad es que el se busco el ban en los dos canales...
<m4v> erUSUL: si el ban estaba bien, el tema más pasa es que nunca vetan a nadie por ot en u-es
<erUSUL> m4v: cierto. quizás deberiá ser mas estricto y banear a diestro y siniestro para que a nadie despues le pille por sorpresa
<erUSUL> m4v: pero es lo que hay
<cousteau> o avisar
<cousteau> "quien avisa no es traidor"; si le avisas y sigue, luz verde
<erUSUL> cousteau: peliano nunca avisa... desde que lo conozco (algunos años).... al principio incluso no sabias que habia sido el porque usaba un bot para banear
<cousteau> ya... pero eso tampoco es plan
<m4v> be more strict yes, but I don't think banning at sight is the way, if there are no ops, ot will follow, more active ops that give proper warnings and less power monopoly by pelicano
<erUSUL> cousteau: eso si si te fijas... no fue un ban lo silenció
<cousteau> erUSUL: ah, no sé muy bien las diferencias
 * cousteau switches locale es -> en
<cousteau> anyway, I think kicking is more productive than banning/muting
<cousteau> and when it's your first days on #ubuntu* and you don't know the rules...
<cousteau> or look at ##c - they mute you just for a few minutes
<erUSUL> cousteau: no era el primer dia de TornilloTorcido...
<m4v> cousteau: the problem isn't how the warnings are issued
<cousteau> well, it's just my opinion
<m4v> I told him that ot isn't allowed in the channel, tonillo replied to me that its okay because he likes to break the rules
<m4v> tornillo has no excuses
<cousteau> maybe it was just a joke...
<m4v> well, i was serious, I don't care if he wasn't
<m4v> erUSUL: does pelicano talk with you about u-es?
#ubuntu-irc 2009-05-01
<TornilloTorcido> hola?
<TornilloTorcido> m4v?
<TornilloTorcido> me podes quitar el ban del canal? Ya me esta molestando para la mier***.
<m4v> TornilloTorcido: yo no puedo remover el ban, no tengo op en u-es
<TornilloTorcido> y quien la tiene?
<m4v> y pedirlo así no vas a tener mejor resultado
<jester-> hi
<ubot2> SiDi called the ops in #ubuntu-classroom-chat ()
<Brendan6223> hello
<Pici> fyi, took care of the ops call... they needed someone to change the topic :/
<LjL> Pici: vital
#ubuntu-irc 2009-05-02
<jester-> hi
#ubuntu-irc 2009-05-03
<Masood1> hey all
#ubuntu-irc 2010-05-03
<kklimonda> any chance to get a irc cloak: https://edge.launchpad.net/~kklimonda ? :)
<erUSUL> !nicksetup
<ubottu> To setup your nick so that you can be given a cloak, please follow the instructions here: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<erUSUL> and wait for someone with the power to do it ...
<elky> pretty sure jussi if floating around
<jussi> niko: VorTechS marienz staff please cloak kklimonda with an @ubuntu/member cloak. thanks!
<nhandler> CkkYou are now cloaked
<nhandler> err... kklimonda You are now cloaked
<kklimonda> thanks
<erUSUL> !intelhda
<ubottu> For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<vish> erUSUL: why do you do that^ often?  [just curious :)  ]
<Pici> I have a dedicated window for talking with ubottu myself.
<erUSUL> vish: lazyness ;) sorry. (avoid a /msg to ubottu )
 * erUSUL apologies
<vish> erUSUL: i thought it was bot maintenance ;)
<erUSUL> nope; not my job :) i only contributed a few factoids
<erUSUL> but can not control the bot
<jussi> erUSUL: please use /msg in future
<Tm_T> jpds: that doesn't help dealing with his attitude
<jpds> Tm_T: Yeah, well...
<Tm_T> unfortunately
#ubuntu-irc 2010-05-04
<jonazdnb> I was wondering if I could get an Ubuntu Cloak? Here is my launchpad account: https://launchpad.net/~jonazdnb
<Pici> jonazdnb: Let me take a look
<jonazdnb> Thanks
<Pici> jonazdnb: To qualify for an Ubuntu Member cloak, you need to be an approved Ubuntu Member, see http://www.ubuntu.com/community/processes/newmember for more information.
<Pici> If you want an unaffiliated cloak, you can request one in #freenode
<jonazdnb> Oh, alright thanks
<Pici> np :)
<Damascene> hi,
<Damascene> remember last time we talked about #ubuntu being so busy at release time
<bazhang> yes
<Damascene> why pouring #ubuntu+1 in it?
<bazhang> now?
<Pici> what?
<Damascene> #ubuntu+1 forward to it
<bazhang> its closed
<Damascene> #ubuntu+1 >> #ubuntu
<bazhang> no +1 now
<Pici> Why should +1 be open?
<bazhang> meerkat won't be around for a long while
<Pici> Lucid is released, and Maverick hasn't landed yet.
<Pici> And when it does land, that channel will only be for its discussion and support.
<Damascene> ok no problem. but adding a channel with 300 users to #ubuntu in one day can not solve a problem
<bazhang> what problem?
<Damascene> jam problem
<Pici> Those 300 users were most likely also already in #ubuntu, or came from there originally.
<Damascene> no, I didn't
<Damascene> I was testing Lucid
<bazhang> thought this was thoroughly discussed before
<Damascene> ok. I just wanted to make sure what happened
<HardDisk> Hello, I would like to request my ubuntu affiliation membership cloak.  I am #ubuntu-eg's IRC operator for over a year now.  I have also been assisting in having our first Release Party at Cairo University. this week
<bazhang> HardDisk, could you post a link to your launchpad
<HardDisk> https://launchpad.net/~sambuntu
<bazhang> you need to be an Ubuntu member
<bazhang> !member
<ubottu> Want to become an Ubuntu member? Look at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/processes/newmember
<HardDisk> ok I will read this.
<HardDisk> thank you.
<HardDisk> bazhang, I hope my page is more appropriate now, as I see it has been outdated, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SamAzab
<HardDisk> so I can apply for ubuntu membership that is.
<bazhang> HardDisk, looks nice
<HardDisk> appreciate it.
<HardDisk> We are really working hard to get our LoCo team approved also.
<HardDisk> the problem is sustaining people long enough.
<bazhang> the membership hearings (or whatever they are called) are in #ubuntu-meeting , at regularly scheduled intervals
<bazhang> yep
<bazhang> !umea
<HardDisk> Fortunately we have university students who have been dedicated to helping us.
<HardDisk> which is how we have this release party in the first place
<bazhang> good to hear :)
<HardDisk> without their support we wouldnt have had it in th first place
<HardDisk> it's considered our first "official" release party.
<HardDisk> so if anyone is in cairo or visiting for business or pleasure, please join us :D
<HardDisk> forget the pyramids..
<bazhang> :)
<HardDisk> the pyramids have been around for thousands of years
<HardDisk> we're having this event for ONE day :D
<malev> !factoid
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu-irc's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<macr0x> hai guys
<macr0x> what is loco?
<guntbert> macr0x: it stands for local channels like #ubuntu-us ...
<macr0x> what you mean by ubuntu-us?
<macr0x> your ubuntu?
<macr0x> why make own derivative?
<DJones> macr0x: #ubuntu-us would refer to the local support given to each other by people in the -us timezone, its not a derivative, just a group of people from the same area/country
<macr0x> a bunch of punkers or rappers?
<macr0x> HEY I KNOW TO RAP
<macr0x> That, meaning, this, Book, which Muhammad (s) recites, in it there is no doubt, no uncertainty, that it is from God (the negation [lĀ rayba fĪhi] is the predicate of dhĀlika; the use of the demonstrative here is intended to glorify [the Book]). A guidance (hudĀ is a second predicate, meaning that it [the Book] ‘guides’), for the God-fearing, namely, those that tend towards piety by...
<macr0x> ...adhering...
<macr0x> ...to commands and avoiding things prohibited, thereby guarding themselves from the Fire;
<macr0x> who believe in, that is, who accept the truth of, the Unseen, what is hidden from them of the Resurrection, Paradise and the Fire; and maintain the prayer, that is to say, who perform it giving it its proper due; and of what We have provided them, that is, of what we have bestowed upon them, expend, in obedience to God;
<ubot2> In #ubuntu-classroom-chat, drubin said: !ubuntu is mostly converstations instead of announcements
<drubin> sorry that wasn't supposed to be an edit request
<Pici> I figured.
<mrand> Howdy, I'd like to request a Ubuntu cloak... my email address is registered with nickserv, and my profile is https://launchpad.net/~mrand
<Pici> mrand: Let me take a look...
<Pici> marienz: do you have a moment?
<Pici> marienz: Looks like you meet the prereqs, let me just grab a staffer to get the cloak enabled.
<mrand> Pici: cool
<marienz> Pici: sure
<marienz> ubuntu/member/mrand for mrand, iiuc?
<Pici> marienz: exactly :)
<marienz> there you go
<Pici> mrand: You're all set.  Congrats on your membership.
<mrand> awesome.  Thank you!
<Pici> marienz: Thanks as well.
<marienz> np
<ubot2> In #ubuntu-se, virtuald said: ubot2: hjälp is http://help.ubuntu-se.org/
<ubot2> In #ubuntu-br, Andre_Gondim said: !tradutor is <reply> A tradução do Ubuntu é feita por voluntários se dispõem a ajudar nesta tarefa. Se você está interessado isso, leia mais em: https://launchpad.net/~lp-l10n-pt-br/
<ubot2> In #ubuntu-br, Pskol said: !pskol is <reply>o fodao
<ubot2> In #ubuntu-br, Andre_Gondim said: !documentação is <reply> A documentação do Ubuntu é feita por voluntários se dispõem a ajudar nesta tarefa. Se você procura documentação veja em: http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/TimeDeDocumentacao
<ubot2> In #ubuntu-br, Andre_Gondim said: !documentação is <reply> A documentação do Ubuntu é feita por voluntários se dispõem a ajudar nesta tarefa. Se você procura documentação veja em: http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/TimeDeDocumentacao
<Andre_Gondim> can anyone approved my editing?
<tsimpson> I'm not sure if you can have unicode in factoid names
<tsimpson> I seem to remember something strange happening when I last tried
<Andre_Gondim> Well, I saw sometime, like !tradução
<ThomasG33K> sorry to be a bother but, I would like to know why I was banned from the #ubuntu channel?
<Pici> ThomasG33K: Please join #ubuntu-ops, an operator was just about to talk to you when you left.
<ThomasG33K> Pici: thanks
#ubuntu-irc 2010-05-05
<cordell> why am i banned from the #ubuntu channel?
<ahmedalttai> hi
<Pici> Hello.
<ahmedalttai> i want to make a loco team irc channel
<ahmedalttai> how could i do that
<ahmedalttai> i created the channel
<ahmedalttai> but when i join to it
<ahmedalttai> it tell me that faild to open privat chat
<ahmedalttai> what is that meanning
<Pici> ahmedalttai: What is the channel name?
<andrew> and how are you trying to join it?
<ahmedalttai> i do this command /JOIN #ubuntu-iq
<ahmedalttai> the channel name is ubuntu-iq
<Pici> ahmedalttai: You have the channel set to invite only currently.  You'll need to identify to your nickserv account first and then issue /msg chanserv invite #ubuntu-iq
<Pici> You'll need to identify to your nickserv account 'ahmedabukilal'
<ahmedalttai> thanx now its working
<ahmedalttai> how can i set the topic
<ahmedalttai> what to do after i creat the channel
<Pici> ahmedalttai: Take a look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/CreatingChannels
<ahmedalttai> when i change the topic it tell that im not allowed to do that
<ahmedalttai> even when i logged in
<ahmedalttai> and im the one who created the channel
<Pici> You need to be opped to do that.
<ahmedalttai> how can i be that
<guntbert> ahmedalttai: have a look at /msg chanserv help
<ahmedalttai> how could i join people to the channel befor it become open and how i can open the channel to the public
<Pici> ahmedalttai: /mode #ubuntu-iq -ims
<ahmedalttai> what does that do?
<Pici> It sets #ubuntu-iq to allow people to enter (-i), allows them to talk (-m), and lists it in searches (-s)
<kklimonda> hey, what software do you use to keep track of bans, quiets and unruly users in general? is it something I could copy and use myself on loco channel?
<erUSUL> kklimonda: bantracker plugins for supybots ?
<kklimonda> ok, thanks - I'll check it
<erUSUL> kklimonda: #ubuntu-bots
<niko> kklimonda: most of these solutions use supybot
<nhandler> kklimonda: eir also has some features to help with that
<kklimonda> thanks, I'll check them out
#ubuntu-irc 2010-05-06
<asdf_> anyone know the IRC channel for the islamic ubuntu?
<IdleOne> islamic ubuntu?
<IdleOne> !arab
<IdleOne> !arabic
<ubottu> For Arabic language support, please : /join #ubuntu-arabic : للحصول على الدعم باللغة العربية
<IdleOne> I don't think there is a islamic ubuntu channel
<asdf_> maybe its on undernet
<asdf_> can you help me with a simple ubuntu question though?
<IdleOne> Ubuntu stays away from specific religions and focuses more on countries/languages
<IdleOne> asdf_: I can try
<arand> asdf_: If it isn't on #sabily, I don't know ehere
<asdf_> i've tried to apt-get wine and it didn't work, now i cant remove it:
<persia> If it's an issue with one of the specific study packages or similar, the sabily crew might have an idea (they tend to maintain those)
<asdf_> Check if you are using third party repositories. If so disable them, since they are a common source of problems. Furthermore run the following command in a Terminal: apt-get install -f
<asdf_> update fails, and remove failes
<IdleOne> asdf_: run apt-get install -f in terminal
<IdleOne> sudo apt-get install -f
<persia> asdf_: And #ubuntu can probably help with the majority of that class of questions.
<asdf_> naturally, i ran that
<asdf_> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/ia32-libs_2.7ubuntu25_amd64.deb (--unpack):  short read in buffer_copy (backend dpkg-deb during `./lib32/libpcre.so.3.12.1') No apport report written because the error message indicates a dpkg I/O error
<asdf_> it says "Use the 'broken' filter to locate it" -- what is that?
<elky> \o/
<hypatia> hey!  #ubuntu-ca has been sans ops for a while - folks were complaining on the mailing list yesterday. what do we need to do to get ops back?
<erUSUL> recruit them ? (the channel founder or those in charge) ?
<hypatia> they aren't even online
<elky> hypatia,  have you tried emailing corey?
<hypatia> elky: i haven't, but he's certainly received all of the "where are the irc ops" messages on the mailing list :/
<elky> hypatia, if he's anything like me, he'll see direct emails before stuff that filters off to a folder
<hypatia> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-ca/2010-May/007127.html was the latest one
<hypatia> that's fair, but this has been going on for months at this point
<elky> yeah, try a direct mail. to him and madpilot (who is his brother)
<hypatia> ok, will do
<elky> and sfllaw should be contactable too
<elky> email the whole three at once, one of them is bound to respond sooner or later
<hypatia> oh, is that who coleslaw is?
<elky> yah
<hypatia> sfllaw is a good friend of time
<hypatia> *mine
<hypatia> whee speeling
<elky> kick his arse in to gear then
<hypatia> i shall :)
<hypatia> is madpilot == brian?
<elky> yep
<hypatia> woot
<elky> you're more likely to get a response from corey by poking brian, tbh
<elky> though i believe he's on a hawaiian holiday at the moment, so simon is your best bet.
<hypatia> i'm going to poke all three
<jussi> nah, brian is back from hawaii
<hypatia> whelp, i just emailed the three of them
<hypatia> will keep y'all posted
<hypatia> thanks!
<jussi> :)
<jpds> 12
<jussi> really? :D
<hypatia> coleSLAW dropped by and I now have ops in #ubuntu-CA
<hypatia> thanks folks!
<kees> hello!  it seems that #ubuntu-security changed to "invite-only" recently.  can that be restored to just forward to #ubuntu-hardened as before?
<kees> without that, it is causing confusion for people that try to join #ubuntu-security when looking for the Ubuntu Security Team.
<Pici> kees: Its already setup like that.
<Pici> If you try to join and you're already in #ubuntu-hardened, then you'll get a message that its invite only.
<kees> Ooooh.  got it.
<kees> well, sorry for the noise then.  :)
<Pici> :)
<kees> thanks! I will go sneak away again.  :)
#ubuntu-irc 2010-05-07
<siomyn> Hii ..
<siomyn> << !ops >>
<Madpilot> ?
<niko> siomyn: yes ?
<siomyn> hii niko
<niko> hi
<siomyn> can i ask about something?
<niko> sure
<siomyn> i just try to configure empathy with my voip account but can't connect
<niko> in fact, for support #ubuntu is more appropriate
<siomyn> ok niko, thanks
<McPeter> Zic, ?
<Zic> McPeter: ?
<McPeter> c'est vraiment une horreur de #ubuntu-fr-party :|
<Zic> we like to take ownership of #ubuntu-fr-party in our role of official #ubuntu-fr LoCo IRC operator because no moderation is done here and many "bad things" passed (even if the access list of this channel is (very very) long). It does not reflect a good idea of the Ubuntu-fr community...
<Zic> if it's possible, can you set the account "Ubuntu-fr-IRC" owner? thanks!
<Zic> jussi / Pici : ping :)
#ubuntu-irc 2010-05-08
<m4v>  /grep ubuntu tweal
<deslector|empath> hi
<deslector|empath> is ubottu localized?
<deslector|empath> bbl
<jpds> deslector|empath: No.
#ubuntu-irc 2010-05-09
<deslector|empath> hi, is ubottu localized?
<tsimpson> no
<deslector|empath> tsimpson: ok, thanks
<ZachK_> ah hello?
<nigelbabu> there was a user posting spam into -devel, can someone ban or do the needful?
<nigelbabu> um, jussi ^
<Tm_T> hi
<guntbert> Tm_T: good evening to you
#ubuntu-irc 2011-05-02
<Illuminarch> Bom dia!
<nisshh> hello all
<nisshh> this is the correct place to ask to get my cloak removed isnt it?
<m4v> I don't think you need authorization from GC for get your cloak removed, pinging staff would do I guess, nhandler niko marienz?
<nisshh> m4v, yes, thanks
<niko> nisshh: do you want to replace it with unaffiliated ?
 * Pici reminds nisshh that switching cloaks isn't something done lightly.
<nisshh> niko, yes please
<nisshh> niko, i realise that
<nisshh> i have good reasons why i am doing it
<niko> nisshh: cloak updated
<niko> jussi: see above please
<nisshh> thanks niko
<nisshh> bye
#ubuntu-irc 2011-05-03
<m4v> !log
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too; for older LoCo channel logs, see http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<m4v> somebody should probably update that since locobots are to be phased out.
<Pici> m4v: Where are the older logs right now?
<m4v> Pici: ok, point taken.
<lubotu3`> In #ubuntu-gr, alkisg said: !sch-scripts is http://wiki.ubuntu-gr.org/sch-scripts
<valix> hi, have been approved as an Ubuntu member today, for the Cloaks have to ask here?
<valix> This is my launchpad page https://launchpad.net/~valix
<IdleOne> jussi topyli tsimpson elky ^^
<topyli> valix: great
<valix> topyli, thanks
<topyli> staff around? could we have an ubuntu/member cloak for valix here please?
<topyli> tomaw seems awake, let's mention tomaw :)
#ubuntu-irc 2011-05-04
<syrinx_> so, I applied for ops
<syrinx_> what should I do next
<syrinx_> I understand that being op is a big job, a tedious job...
<tsimpson> syrinx_: see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/IrcTeam/OperatorRequirements
<syrinx_> tsimpson: I follow all of those rules, and stay active in #ubuntu as well as #ubuntu-offtopic
<syrinx_> I think a few ops here could vouch for me, altough I MAY be wrong...
<tsimpson> syrinx_: you haven't followed the instructions
<tsimpson> you need to put your irc nick/account on your LP page first
<tsimpson> you also need to sign the ubuntu code of conduct
<syrinx_> I've always followed the rules, have a launchpad, subcribed to the mailing list, and am active in the channels i wish to OP
<syrinx_> but not, I haven't signed the CoC, how do I do that?
<tsimpson> https://help.launchpad.net/Signing%20the%20Ubuntu%20Code%20of%20Conduct
<syrinx_> s/not/no/
<syrinx_> :(
<syrinx_> :(
<valix> hi all, I would like t have a cloak as ubuntu-member. This is my launchpad page: https://launchpad.net/~valix
<m4v> valix: it seems there's no staff active for get a new shinny cloak, just wait for a bit, you have provided all the relevant info.
<mlazzari2> Hello everyone, I'm here to ask for the Cloaks of ubuntu member. this is my address LP: https: / / launchpad.net / ~ mlazzari2
<mlazzari2> ops sorry : https://launchpad.net/~mlazzari2
<vish>  jussi topyli tsimpson elky ^^ | mlazzari2
<tsimpson> one sec please
<mlazzari2> yep :)
<valix> m4v, thanks for the reply.
<tsimpson> valix, mlazzari2: you're both all set :)
<valix> tsimpson, thanks
<mlazzari2> tsimpson thanks, have a nice day
<mlazzari2> bye
<tsimpson> \o
<vish> tsimpson: not sure if this needs to be fixed, but nisshh had requested that his Ubuntu cloak be dropped, but is still listed in ~ubuntu-irc-cloaks team..
 * vish not sure what that protocol is there.
<vish> or any ircc ^
<tsimpson> i'll get on that
<vish> cool!
<syrinx_> alright, i've signed the code of conduct :D
#ubuntu-irc 2011-05-05
<arand_> I've suggested a couple of times a !bootinfoscript factoid, was there reasons not to add it or was it simply overlooked?
<IdleOne> arand: join #ubuntu-ops, see if someone there can help and maybe add the factoid. I have to go have dinner now.
<arand> ok
<arand> Floodbot missing in #ubuntu?
<syrinx_> anyone hanging around here?
<IdleOne> what's up syrinx_
<syrinx_> well, yesterday I talked to tsimpson about becoming an OP
<syrinx_> today, I signed the CoC
<IdleOne> ok
<syrinx_> what next?
<IdleOne> well the way it normally works is that when the powers that be see a need for ops they put out a call for ops on the mailing list asking for people to nominate themselves
<syrinx_> ah...
<syrinx_> hang tight for now?
<IdleOne> you applied to the team on launchpad?
<syrinx_> no sir, should I?
<IdleOne> I believe that is what the instructions say
<IdleOne> read them again and follow all the steps/links
<IdleOne> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/IrcTeam/OperatorRequirements
<syrinx_> yes, it does. doing that now
<IdleOne> So make sure you fill all the requirements and hang tight, keep an eye out for "call for ops" on the mailing list
<syrinx_> thanks IdleOne
<syrinx_> appreciate it very much
<IdleOne> welcome
<jussi> o/
<jussi> topyli: tsimpson elky nhandler. LjL is interested in getting some bots cloaked with ubuntu cloaks, what do you think?
<LjL> hi. i'd like to request ubuntu bot cloaks for BestBot and MetaBot. code is open source (although i'm not sure where BestBot is, but it's supposed to be open source anyway)
<tsimpson> I'm for the bots being cloaked
<jussi> LjL: Be nice if we can get those codebases into the ubuntu bots on lp project.
<LjL> jussi: MetaBot is there
<jussi> ok, great, need to find bestbot then :)
<jussi> LjL: you have enough access over there right?
<LjL> i think so
<LjL> eventually i'd like to make BestBot an ubottu plugin. but then i've been planning that for like years and never did it :P
<jussi> :P
<jussi> LjL: is bestbot in python? :P
<LjL> no, it's php, both bestbot and metabot are the same basic codebase as the floodbots - i'd have to rewrite it
<LjL> but having it in ubottu would have the important (imo) benefit that you could use parts of it in #ubuntu, specifically what's now "list every xyz". in my mind it'd eventually replace those factoids that just list a ton of packages in a category
<nhandler> jussi: Per our current cloaking policy, I see no reason that we can't cloak them. As for the ubuntu bots project, I still think we need to clarify what bots can go in there (i.e. I was told awhile ago that classbot couldn't go there currentl, but that the goal was to have all ubuntu ots there at some point in the future)
<tsimpson> nhandler: why can't classbot go there?
<nhandler> tsimpson: That was justwhat either you or ussi told me when I asked when classbot first became somewhat stable
<jussi> I see no reason for it not to be there
<tsimpson> the only issue I see is that we'd have to add the maintainers of classbot to the ~ubuntu-bots team
<tsimpson> btw, I did look into having the ubuntu-bots project be a "umbrella" project for different bots, but it'd end up being just superficial (a "project" with just a list of other project and nothing shared between them)
<nhandler> tsimpson: Didn't LP recently add the ability to have an LP admin turn a project into an umbrella project like that?
<tsimpson> probably, but it won't really do us much good
<tsimpson> they'd still all just be separate projects, that just happen to be listed on one page
<tsimpson> umbrella projects just show that projects are related, but there is nothing shared between projects
<tsimpson> so there would still be separate code hosting, but tracking, teams, etc
<tsimpson> basically umbrella projects *only* contain a list of other projects, nothing else
<tsimpson> at least, that's what I was told when I asked a few months back
#ubuntu-irc 2011-05-07
<h00k> H/5
#ubuntu-irc 2011-05-08
<ubot5> tumbleweed called the ops in #launchpad ()
#ubuntu-irc 2012-04-30
<Darael> Mentioning in here because it's not an emergency, but it is irritating:  We've got a user in #ubuntu who is being really quite unhelpful, snarking at someone who has a broken system and claiming to have given the most helpful advice of anyone ("give up and reinstall").
<bazhang> nick?
<Myrtti> usually it helps us to pinpoint things if nicks are mentioned, yes
<Darael> kx
<Darael> Apologies; my brain seems to be slow.
#ubuntu-irc 2012-05-01
<CyrusYzGTt_> help
<CyrusYzGTt_> someone do this [21:12] == mode/#ubuntu-cn [+b *!*@gateway/web/freenode/ip.*] by cfy
<CyrusYzGTt_> i hope to get help
<CyrusYzGTt_> it's #ubuntu-cn
<Myrtti> why?
<CyrusYzGTt_> i don't konw
<CyrusYzGTt_> know
<Myrtti> no I mean, why do you want that banned?
<Myrtti> you do realise it bans everyone that uses the webchat?
<Pici> Myrtti: I think CyrusYzGTt_ is saying that cfy banned that range and now they cannot enter the channel.
<Myrtti> right
<Myrtti> that would make more sense
<CyrusYzGTt_> no one can help me
<Pici> CyrusYzGTt_: That ban is not currently active.
<Pici> CyrusYzGTt_: try to rejoin.
<CyrusYzGTt_> i think someone should get warning
<m4v> hey IRCC, sometime ago I asked about getting access in #lubuntu-es, was the lubuntu namespace and GC thing sorted out?
<AlanBell> hi m4v, I wasn't aware there was such a channel!
<m4v> AlanBell: yeah, is mostly abandoned, last time I wanted to close it because it was used by trolls
<dax> mhm, the only person on the ACL looks pretty gone.
<m4v> AlanBell: but now looks like we have a want-to-be-regular that isn't me in the channel, so I wanted to set it up properly
<m4v> dax: yeah, is been ages since last time I saw molinero, i think I wasn't op then
<AlanBell> not logged on for 36 weeks
<AlanBell> m4v: Unit193: so how do you want this one set up?
<m4v> yo mean the access list? give an +F to m4v, he never studies.
<m4v> tought a lowercase +f is also enough
<m4v> plus the other thingies that letme set the topic.
<m4v> :P
<Unit193> rafaellaguna is the only lubuer listed with Spanish, and he's not normally online.
<dax> (+t to do it through chanserv, +o to op and do it that way)
<AlanBell> dax: can you help with +F for UbuntuIrcCouncil and I can sort out the rest?
<dax> AlanBell: done
<AlanBell> thanks
<AlanBell> m4v: ok, that should do you, I left molinero there as it is doing no harm and might come back online at some point
<m4v> AlanBell: yes. same thing I did in #xubuntu-es
<m4v> AlanBell: please add *!*@ubuntu/member/* +votriA to the access list as well
<Nafallo> ubuntu/member?
<Nafallo> isn't that a bit broad?
<Myrtti> many channels have that on their access list
<Unit193> Yes, I've seen LoCos with that.
<Nafallo> wow
<m4v> I use it for channels that lack ops, cause I'm not going to be there 24hs
<Nafallo> okay
<Pici> Anyone who is an Ubuntu member should have enough sense to not overtly abuse that.
<Myrtti> votriA isn't wide enough to cause real problems anyway
<Myrtti> ie. something that can't be fixed
<Nafallo> *shrugs* I guess
<Fuchs> we have votiA for members in #ubuntu-de and never had issues
<guntbert> help.ubuntu.com/community seems unreachable - after long waiting I get a timeout/server error from some proxy
<Pici> works for me.
<k1l> works from germany
<Unit193> You're the second person I've seen today with issues (But, works for me™)
<guntbert> strange - help.ubuntu.com works fine, but then...
<AlanBell> they have been tweaking that site and installed a new theme on it, the theme is now broken for logged in people who have a custom theme set, if you can get to your preferences you can fix it by selecting another theme
<guntbert> are you able to login too - that wasn't possible for sevral hours at least (for me :-))
<guntbert> AlanBell: how can I get to my preferences?
<AlanBell> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab?action=userprefs&sub=prefs or similar might do it
<guntbert> AlanBell: thx, but alas it is the same path...    I get http://imagebin.org/210540  :-(
<AlanBell> well that isn't so good guntbert
<Unit193> Try clearing your session?
<k1l> try private mode or delete cookie?
<guntbert> k1l: good idea - so I got read access at least - logging in still won't work
<guntbert> has anybody been able to actually log in - I wanted to remove a broken link - on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Advanced, at the bottom, "Using your browser as SSH client" leads to a parking site
<utlemming> Hi, I was sent over to request my IRC cloak.
<cielak> hello everyone!
<Myrtti> things roll quicker if you can provide the launchpad url
<mhmodIbrhm> Helloo every one
<cielak> yup, I so I do :)
<Fuchs> also if you identify to services :p
<Myrtti> also, please ident...
<Myrtti> pah.
<Fuchs> utlemming: you are currently not identified to services, please  identify :)
<Fuchs> Myrtti: sorry dear, you can do the cloaks then, and here, have some tasty fish  *throws*
<mhmodIbrhm> hello every one
<mhmodIbrhm> :)
<Myrtti> arp arp arp
<AlanBell> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<cielak> right, so I guess I have already registered
<Fuchs> cielak: yes, you look fine
<utlemming> Fucks: odd, I'm already registered...and I have to provide a password to use my nick
<Fuchs> utlemming: well, if that nick is yours, then you just need to identify. And yes, this takes a password
<utlemming> AH! I am so sorry. I meant Fuchs
<Fuchs> utlemming: also note that the <tab> key can complete nicks for you, to spare you some possible embarassing typos  ;p
<tanne> Hi @all
<tanne> some ubuntu-arm specialists online? ;)
<Fuchs> tanne: you are probably looking for one of the support channels
<Fuchs> tanne: have you tried #ubuntu?
<Myrtti> or development channels
<Fuchs> or that, yes
<k1l> #ubuntu-arm exists imho
<tanne> can't write to ..-arm
<Fuchs> tanne: try identifying to services
<Fuchs> tanne: if you don't have a registered nick yet, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<tanne> identifying? how?
<Fuchs> oh, wait,
<Fuchs> actually #ubuntu-arm quieted the web gateway
<Fuchs> you'd have to use a real client then
<tanne> ok
<utlemming> Fuchs: I think I'm idented properly now.  https://launchpad.net/~utlemming
<Fuchs> utlemming: hrm, no, you still appear to be unidentified.   /msg nickserv identify  yourpasswordhere    should work, if that is your nick
<Fuchs> utlemming: now you appear to be identified :)
<utlemming> Fuchs: yeah, my client (Konversation) looks like it hasn't logged me in a few months
<mhmodibrhm> well, i fuchs, i want to be added too :)
<Fuchs> mhmodibrhm: can't do anything for you yet, IRCC has to confirm cloak requests  (linking to your launchpad site would probably help, then I think I could prod AlanBell)
<Fuchs> utlemming: you are aware that you already have a cloak?  A canonical one, to be precise
<AlanBell> oh, I missed that bit :)
<utlemming> yeah, I was seeing that...so I think we'll just let things be
<AlanBell> yes mhmodibrhm and cielak and utlemming are all approved for cloaks
<utlemming> I forgot I got that one
<Fuchs> utlemming: well, we can also change cloaks, in the end I'll leave it to you
<AlanBell> the ubuntu one is a much nicer colour than the canonical one
<Fuchs> utlemming: you can also change your mind later on, as long as IRCC confirms that you can have the cloak
<mhmodibrhm> AlanBell, what shoud i do know to request one :)
<utlemming> Fuchs: okay, if I want to change it later, I'll ping someone here
<Fuchs> utlemming: sure :)
<Fuchs> utlemming: congratulations to your membership anyway :)
<utlemming> thx :)
<cielak> AlanBell: do cloacks have color?
<Fuchs> AlanBell: you can just give me the cloak formats you want for the other new members, then I'll apply them
<AlanBell> cielak: I was teasing
<cielak> ah :)
<AlanBell> can we have /ubuntu/member/cielak for cielak and /ubuntu/member/mhmodibrhm for mhmodibrhm please
<Fuchs> cielak done, congratulations :)
<Fuchs> mhmodibrhm: also done, congratulations to you as well
<AlanBell> thanks Fuchs
<mhmodibrhm> thanks :)
<cielak> thanks Fuchs, AlanBell!
<mhmodibrhm> thanks Fuchs, AlanBell :)
<Fuchs> AlanBell: you're welcome
<Fuchs> and the rest of you of course :)
<Fuchs> (sorry M yrtti for taking away your work, you'll get more fish)
<mhmodibrhm> Fuchs: i have just changed my lunchpad id , is that affect my cloak?
<AlanBell> mhmodibrhm: no it doesn't
<Effenberg0x0> Hi, channel #Ubuntu+1 is set to invite only for some days. People are wondering what's going on. I did a /who and found a single user with a suspicious host. Could be a takeover. Just thought I should notify you of that possibility.
<Myrtti> it's not a takeover
<AlanBell> Effenberg0x0: it is closed because there is no +1 at the moment, it will reopen around the time of UDS
<Myrtti> the quality of the discussion on the channel went fairly low and the channel has been closed down temporarily to prevent the misuse of it, and will reopen soonish, as AlanBell mentioned
<Effenberg0x0> Myrtti, AlanBell: Oh, ok then, thanks.
<mhmodibrhm> AlanBell: how could i make sure that my cloak is working well , and Thank you for your patient and help :)
<k1l_> "same precedure as every release"  @ #ubuntu+1
<Myrtti> k1l_: was that a reference to Dinner for One? because I lol'd
<k1l_> :)
<mhmodibrhm> AlanBell: thanks .. i figured out it now .. i was just a little confused about the hall things
#ubuntu-irc 2012-05-02
<bobweaver> Hello there I am looking for the people that are in charge of Ubuntu singl sign on and also the wiki where too go
<AlanBell> hi bobweaver
<bobweaver> there is a massive problem that I am in
<bobweaver> hey AlanBell
<AlanBell> maybe #ubuntu-website or possibly #launchpad depending on what the problem is exactly
<bobweaver> we have #ubuntu-wiki  tried his and none of us can get to page keep getting apache error
<bobweaver> <bobweaver> or 505 or 404 http://imagebin.org/210639 there we go  someone said log out and back in again but I can not log out if I can not get to page to log out
<bobweaver> I will look at thouse channels thanks AlanBell
<bobweaver> I have tried that with 3 people all the same
<AlanBell> bobweaver: that site works for some people but not others
<AlanBell> I think the reverse proxy in front of it is broken
<bobweaver> thanks AlanBell  who to talk to about this
<bobweaver> or should I bring up at meeting that help.ubuntu.com is old and we should just work on wiki.ubuntu.com ?
<AlanBell> actually for that you need #canonical-sysadmin and you need to file a ticket at rt.ubuntu.com
<AlanBell> no, help.ubuntu.com is new and shiny
<AlanBell> and slightly broken
<bobweaver> thanks AlanBell  you are life saver
<bobweaver> will you goin us for 30 sec in are meeting to talk about that ?
<bobweaver> meeting is in 30 min or so on #ubuntu-wiki
<bobweaver> just so I am not the one that say hey I talked to this person then the telephone game starts so to say
<EvilResistance> AlanBell:  one issue i ran into on help.ubuntu.com: my Ubuntu SSO just hangs after i've authenticated, it finishes up on the SSO site, and then hangs with 'Waiting for help.ubuntu.com..."
<wildmanne39> Hi, I was wondering if someone could tell me how to get my cloak back, I installed xubuntu 12.04 and it stopped working so I guess a setting in xchat must be changed but I do not know which one
<Fuchs> wildmanne39: you appear to not be identified. See  /msg nickserv help identify    and check the xchat settings for identifying with nickserv. But I suggest asking in either the ubuntu or the xchat channel
<wildmanne39> ok thanks Fuchs
<Fuchs> You're welcome
<EvilResistance> ugh, when did my client disconnect me from the meetings channel, i usually try and show up during IRCC meetings :/
<AlanBell> hi EvilResistance, do join us
<AlanBell> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/IrcCouncil/MeetingAgenda
<EvilResistance> call for ops, i see... :P
<EvilResistance> just an observation
<EvilResistance> based on obs here and elsewhere ;P
<EvilResistance> strange, though, arent those normally announced on the irc mailing list?
#ubuntu-irc 2012-05-03
<ol43> hello?
<bazhang> hi
<ol43> wow! someone awake besides me?? lol
<bazhang> sure
<ol43> can't believe there's that many users in the list and only you responded!!
<bazhang> whats up ol43
<ol43> just downloaded mIRC today hoping to monitor some ubuntu chat. Total newbee at Linux/Ubun.
<ol43> orig. destination was # PLUGaz  and arizona(USA) based linux group.
<ol43> nobody over there, either
<bazhang> #ubuntu is the support channel #ubuntu-offtopic is the chat channel , there are ubuntu loco channels and alis can show more as well
<ol43> where r u? I'm Phoenix,AZ,USA
<bazhang>  /msg alis list *ubuntu* shows a ton
<bazhang> !loco
<ubottu> Information on Ubuntu Local Community Teams is at http://loco.ubuntu.com/
<bazhang> and the loco irc channels are listed there ol43 ^
<ol43> ahhh...
<bazhang> not sure about mirc, though they do have a support channel here on freenode , but joining most channels is : /join #channelname
<bazhang> either ##mirc or #mirc
<ol43> so i would type "/ join ubuntu-offtopic" on this line and i would go there?
<bazhang> well without the space between /  and join
<ol43> yes... did that on purpose so it didn't read the info as 'code'
<ol43> will give it a try. R U in USA or EUR?
<ol43> ok, thanks, bazhang. gonna give it a try. L8TRz
<bazhang> np
<Mkaysi> What would be the correct IRC channel for asking question about Ubuntu mailing lists?
<Myrtti> lists.ubuntu.com-ones?
<Mkaysi> Yes
<Myrtti> technical or moderation questions?
<Mkaysi> Technical, I think
<Mkaysi> Some people are PGP/MIME signing their emails and I was just wondering do people know that the version of MailMan or whatever lists.ubuntu.com uses is messing up with headers and making their signatures unverifiable.
<Mkaysi> I think that this could be a problem with some lists like security-announcements.
<IdleOne> probably should bring it up on the lists
<jussi> #canonical-sysadmin probably has an answer for you
<Mkaysi> Is everyone allowed to join it? It doesn't seem to appear in alis
<jussi> yes
<jussi> open channel afaik
<Mkaysi> Joined
 * Mkaysi asks now
<bobweaver> hello there there is a great class going on in ubuntu-classroom and there is a dude tha has been asked 3 x to slow it down can we get someone too watch him if it is not happening thansk
<bazhang> bobweaver, what nick
<bobweaver> <nomadhar>
<bazhang> ok
<bobweaver> no biggie no need too kick but he is holding up the class and I have been waiting for this
<AlanBell> hi all, we have a new post on the new IRCC blog about the IRC channels for UDS http://ubottu.com/ircc/?p=4
<popey> ☹  unfriendly URLs
<popey> also http://ubottu.com/ircc/?page_id=2
<AlanBell> tsimpson: can you friendlify the urls?
<m4v> what is unfriendly about that url?
<tsimpson> AlanBell: there are a couple of styles available, I've just gone with the /<year>/<month>/<day>/<post>
<AlanBell> thanks tsimpson
<m4v> oh that
<AlanBell> m4v: it is just less cuddly than http://ubottu.com/ircc/2012/05/03/uds-q-irc-channels/
<popey> \o/
<popey> thanks
#ubuntu-irc 2012-05-04
<bobweaver> where do I write a compaint too about abuse of power ?
<ikonia> bobweaver: if you join #ubuntu-ops you can talk to one of the other operator and I can give you the complaint proces
<ikonia> process
<IdleOne> ubuntu/member getting banned :/
<IdleOne> there is something not right going on
<Pici> what?
<Pici> IdleOne: what?
<IdleOne> Pici: bobweaver has been banned from #ubuntu and -+1 because he doesn't understand how to follow simple rules
<Pici> IdleOne: ah.
<IdleOne> like not asking for +1 support in #ubuntu, not telling people to "google it"
<IdleOne> this behaviour coming from an ubuntu/member is disappointing
<Sidewinder> I acuually did a whois; thought some one was impersonating him..
<Sidewinder> But, he had 'is member cloak on so I assume that it was really him.
<AlanBell> IdleOne: when you say +1 support, people are asking for quantal??
<IdleOne> AlanBell: yes
<AlanBell> gosh
<oCean> I NEED IT NOW
<bazhang> make it work
<oCean> oh, that too
 * AlanBell is still having fun with precise
<m4v> i upgraded to quantal and nothing is working!
<bazhang> haha
 * AlanBell has wayland kinda workingish in precise
 * popey wonders why you'd do that
<AlanBell> we are doing a call for ops across the channels: http://ubottu.com/ircc/2012/05/04/call-for-irc-operators/
<EvilResistance> AlanBell:  which time periods are you guys specifically looking for ops to be around during in the core channels?
<AlanBell> midnight to morning UTC
<AlanBell> as it says in the article :)
 * EvilResistance converts 00:00 - 08:00 UTC to UTC-4 and UTC-5
<EvilResistance> you mean the article that bugs out halfway down?
 * EvilResistance blames firefox
<guntbert> AlanBell: would it be very tedious to switch backgound/foreground colors?
<AlanBell> works for me
<AlanBell> guntbert: well most people will read it on planet ubuntu which is the other way round
<AlanBell> I was kind of looking for a green on black consoly geeky theme for it
<AlanBell> with a bit of an IRC/irssi feel to it
<AlanBell> and a fluid layout that behaves itself with ctrl+mousewheel to zoom the text
<guntbert> AlanBell: I understand the geeky aspect - but older eyes prefer dark on light :-) but nvm - I'm not going to apply anyway  ---    ++ for fluid layout
<AlanBell> guntbert: some like it light on dark, some dark on light https://lists.launchpad.net/unity-design/msg09290.html
<AlanBell> now that I think about it I kind of like the idea that it is light on dark on the blog itself, and dark on light on planet ubuntu so people have both ways to consume it
<AlanBell> plus I emailed it to the IRC discussion mailing list
<guntbert> AlanBell: of course - don't take me too serious - but its nice to have it both ways
<Unit193> My email is light/mid on dark. (Alpine)
<LinuxMonkey> Hi all, how's it going?
<LinuxMonkey> I was wondering if it was possible to apply to become part of the team. I do have a launchpad account and just resigned a new CoC today with my pgp keys.
<IdleOne> LinuxMonkey: if you mean become part of the Ubuntu ops team, yes it is. See http://ubottu.com/ircc/2012/05/04/call-for-irc-operators/
<LinuxMonkey> ok thank you verymuch IdleOne I have lots to read
<IdleOne> indeed
<Tomtiger11> IdleOne: How does one do a Wiki page as a requirement for an irc operator in a core channel?
<LinuxMonkey> i have wiki dating back to 2006 im scared to see what ill find I havent updated it and had forgotten about it
<IdleOne> Tomtiger11: basically you go to wiki.ubuntu.com/~tomtiger11 and start typing, feel free to copy and then edit someone elses page
<IdleOne> the wiki will tell you the page doesn't exist and ask if you want to create it
<Tomtiger11> Ok, so its the things ive done to help the community?
<IdleOne> correct
<IdleOne> read the links that are listed at http://ubottu.com/ircc/2012/05/04/call-for-irc-operators/
<IdleOne> also
<IdleOne> !canibeanop
<ubottu> If you are interested in joining the Ops team, take a look at both http://www.siltala.net/2010/03/24/ops-teams-applications-announcement/ and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/IrcTeam/OperatorRequirements for info on the process and requirements.  You can also learn about what the job entails from people in #ubuntu-irc.
<IdleOne> gotta run...
<Tomtiger11> Ok
<Tomtiger11> I doubt il become an op, allthough my past experience is second to none, im nowhere near as active as you in #ubuntu
<Tomtiger11> Meh, worth a try
<Tomtiger11> Id have a bit of trouble with testimonials
<AlanBell> IdleOne: Tomtiger11: without the ~
<Tomtiger11> Right
<IdleOne> Tomtiger11: quality not quantity is what really matters :)
<Tomtiger11> :)
<LinuxMonkey> Thanks again for all the hemlp IdleOne :) i've since applied
<LinuxMonkey> help*
<IdleOne> welcome and good luck
<Sidewinder> I was reading the changes to ubottu regarding 'admingroup'  factiod and while I understand what it says, would anyone care to take a moment to describe the significance of those changes (to the rights, not the factoid) as I will need to upgrade from 10.04 to 12.04 in the coming months. Since I am the only user on this system, I assume the changes will have little to no effect on me, but I am curious.
<LinuxMonkey> oh thats one of my submission to the bot :) Significance is that group admin shouldnt be used anymore its now sudo. Ive helped a few users fix their sudo but alot of people keep advising of admin group wich should  be sudo now :)
<Tomtiger11> IdleOne: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/tomtiger11
<Sidewinder> LinuxMonkey, Thanks; like I said I'm the only one on this 'puter so the change should have little effect to what I do. :)
<IdleOne> Tomtiger11: looks good, if you are part of a !LoCo you should put that in there and also try listing any thing (no matter how small) you have done to promote Ubuntu
<IdleOne> earlier I said quality, not quantity, but it does take some :)
<LinuxMonkey> lol
<Tomtiger11> So putting a link on my fathers website to ubuntu, things like that?
<IdleOne> Tomtiger11: you know what, my suggestions are more for Ubuntu membership.
<Tomtiger11> Or my own website (if i can be bothered to code it sgain)
<IdleOne> but every little bit helps yeah
<Tomtiger11> Ok, thanks for the tip :)
<IdleOne> as for the ubuntu op, the IRCC likes people who are helpful and can take a slap in the face. We get tons of them :/
<IdleOne> as you can see from my slanted smiley :P
<LinuxMonkey> lol well IdleOne slap me now :) I can take it, I take it all day at work, .lol
<Tomtiger11> I can take slaps in the face (if a banned user keeps on joining the twister server every 5 seconds, and then making a bot to kill him counts)
<LinuxMonkey> Hotel Industry ya know we get our fair share of slaps. Plus I told my boss we should change to Ubuntu desktops to run our checkin software
<LinuxMonkey> lol Tomtiger11
<Tomtiger11> I told everyone that cpanel sucks since you need centos for it...
<Unit193> Tomtiger11: You'll also need to register/identify with services/nickserv.
<Tomtiger11> Oops!
<Tomtiger11> There
<Tomtiger11> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/tomtiger11
<Tomtiger11> A bit better, i think!
<LinuxMonkey> not bad Tomtiger11 :)
<Tomtiger11> Thanks
<LinuxMonkey> Tomtiger11: you in #ubuntu-offtopic ?
#ubuntu-irc 2012-05-05
<LinuxMon1ey> was there a split lol
<sistematico> Anyone can help me? JavaNunes is spamming on #ubuntu-br
<IdleOne> sistematico: ubuntu ops are in the channel now. we will keep an eye open.
<Fuchs> sistematico: I hope you get it resolved. As a sidenote: if you get hold of a #ubuntu-br operator, you might want to ask him whether he wants to put freenode/staff/* on the access list
<sistematico> Fuchs: Ok.
<sistematico> Thank you all.
<tsimpson> jpds: please add oneirec and precise to ubot2 (and change the default to precise)
<Mkaysi> About ubots, what happened to ubot4?
<tsimpson> not sure, but it's been gone for a couple of months
<Unit193> You've pinged him before, he's quite busy it seems.  Thanks.
#ubuntu-irc 2012-05-06
<ubot2> bioterror called the ops in #ubuntu-beginners ()
<NikP> Hi. Can I have a Ubuntu IRC cloak?
<NikP> ??
<IdleOne> link to your launchpad account?
<NikP> https://launchpad.net/~n-paulussen
<IdleOne> !membership | NikP
<ubottu> NikP: Ubuntu Membership means recognition of a significant and sustained contribution to Ubuntu and the Ubuntu community.  For more info see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership
<IdleOne> it appears you are not an Ubuntu member yet
<NikP> OK
#ubuntu-irc 2013-04-29
<xnox> please ban Partybot1 from #ubuntu-release-party
<xnox> and the like who continuously publishes "IT'S OUT!!!!!!!!!!!!! Oh, wait, did I miss something?"
<Tm_T> xnox: why?
<Tm_T> IdleOne: I'm unsure if party is actually over yet
<Tm_T> see release parties in http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/
<IdleOne> we keep the channel open for all those parties?
<Tm_T> I don't know
<Tm_T> that's why I said I'm unsure
<Tm_T> I think we never had any consistency on that
<IdleOne> well, we need to set in place some protocols before the subnet can be attached to the node
<IdleOne> :P
<Tm_T> I don't see any harm on keeping the channel open for a week after the release anyway
<Tm_T> if someone doesn't feel like partying the whole week they can leave the channel (;
<IdleOne> good point
<jussi> !info kubuntu-desktop
<ubot2> 'maverick' is not a valid distribution:
<ubottu> kubuntu-desktop (source: kubuntu-meta): Kubuntu Plasma Desktop/Netbook system. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.276 (raring), package size 3 kB, installed size 54 kB
<Nafallo> ehrm
<Nafallo> jpds ^--
<Nafallo> alt. how do I fix that? :-P
<xnox> Tm_T: spamming / unauthorized bot?!
<xnox> Tm_T: the channel is always open, it's just that user is spamming it.....
<tsimpson> xnox: PartyBot1 is not unauthorized, the hit is that it has +o and has a ubuntu/bot/partybot cloak ;)
<xnox> *sigh*
<Tm_T> zoktar: it's not spamming
<Tm_T> xnox: even
<Unit193> Nafallo: If you can find the ubot2 data dir, it should have an aptdir under that, untar http://unit193.tk/sources.list.tar.xz there and if you have crontab setup to autorun the scripts that update from the lists, all you'd have to do now is update the config in the bot.
<Unit193> tsimpson: Did you have a script to output the curStable config?  (I do it manually, haven't created it yet.)
#ubuntu-irc 2013-05-01
<h00k> WC
#ubuntu-irc 2013-05-02
<costales> Hi! Please, could I get this cloak? @ubuntu/member/costales Thanks in advance!
<Fuchs> costales: hi, if you are an ubuntu memeber you have to link your launchpad profile, then wait for somebody from IRCC to see your request in here
<Fuchs> they will then ask us to set the cloak for you
<costales> Thanks Fuchs :) Yes, I'm Ubuntu Member. This is my LP profile: https://launchpad.net/~costales
<Fuchs> that looks good, now you only have to wait from somebody of the council to show up in here :)
 * Fuchs looks at pici
 * Pici is looking at Fuchs 
<Pici> and the think
<Pici> think link
<Fuchs> can I have a pony?
<Pici> Fuchs: nope, but you can throw an ubuntu/member/costales cloak on costales
<Fuchs> oh, okay :(
<Fuchs> costales: you are now cloaked, congratulations
<costales> Thanks!!!!
<Fuchs> /scloak Pici ubuntu/meanie/pdpc.professional.pici
<Fuchs> ;p   Thanks for checking
<Pici> :)
<Unit193> IdleOne: Thoughts on changing partner?  The current method may not be the best, though not sure if it's the best, but: sed -i /partner/s:^#deb:deb: /etc/apt/sources.list  or  sed -i /canonical/s:^#deb:deb: /etc/apt/sources.list
<IdleOne> I suck at sed
<Unit193> (Partner is already in the sources.list file by default.)
<snwh> Hi, was wondering about Ubuntu cloaks
<snwh> specifically, getting one, as I am a new Ubuntu member :)
<Unit193> Fairly simple, link to your LP page here and wait for an IRCC'er to show up.
<snwh> Okay :) https://launchpad.net/~snwh
#ubuntu-irc 2013-05-03
<Noskcaj> can i have a member cloak? my LP is launchpad.net/~noskcaj
<hggdh> IRCC ^ can you please authorise an Ubuntu cloak for Noskcaj?
<Myrtti> well you know, he's not online
<snwh> I was here before as well requesting one, https://launchpad.net/~snwh :)
<hggdh> Myrtti: I know :-) but I did not see any response from the IRCC
<hggdh> snwh: BTW, thank you for all your help -- we appreciate it
<Myrtti> hggdh: the point being that if they're not online and identified to the services, there's little to confirm that they actually want it
 * Pici looks
<snwh> hggdh, my pleasure :)
<Pici> Myrtti: could you please grant snwh an ubuntu/member/snwh cloak?
<Myrtti> even if IRCC approves, staff *might* not do it if they're not online and confirm personally.
<Myrtti> Pici: sure
<me4oslav> ok, I think I deserved my right to have one of those too :P
<Pici> snwh: congrats :)
<Myrtti> there we go!
<hggdh> Myrtti: I understand that, and accept it. But it all starts with the council asking you folks for it ;-)
<snwh> Pici, thanks :)
<Pici> me4oslav: are you an Ubuntu Member?
<me4oslav> Pici: yup, became one yesterday
<hggdh> Pici: he is, approved by us yesterday
<me4oslav> the 2200 UTC elections yesterday
<Myrtti> hggdh: I would also hope IRCC would have the same diligence on granting the cloaks, though ;-)
<Pici> me4oslav: could you please share your launchpad id/profile page?
<hggdh> Myrtti: :-)
<me4oslav> Pici: https://launchpad.net/~kokoto-java
<Pici> me4oslav: congrats on membership :)
<me4oslav> Pici: Thanks, man! =)
<Pici> Myrtti: could you please grant me4oslav an ubuntu/member/me4oslav cloak?
<Myrtti> there we go
<Pici> woo
<Pici> Myrtti: thanks :)
<me4oslav> lovely
<snwh> smashing :)
<Myrtti> may I recommend SASL for you folks
<snwh> Thanks all
<Myrtti> it works wonders for identifying before joining any channels
<me4oslav> yup, it's really cute :3
<Nafallo> ?
<Nafallo> just set your nickserv password as server password and you're set?
<Nafallo> i.e. happens while connecting to server, and definately before joining channels
<Fuchs> Nafallo: we recommend http://freenode.net/sasl/
<Fuchs> Nafallo: if your client can't do that: yes,  youraccount:yourpassword   (including the :) as server password should do. SASL works better though  (server password has a possible race condition)
<Fuchs> only your password works as well, but we do recommend   youraccountname:yourpassword    since then it will work from any nick
<Nafallo> hrm. okay... I've never had troubles with just using the server password though, and I've used it for years now :-)
<Fuchs> it works most of the time
<Nafallo> I don't re-connect often enough ;-)
<Nafallo> keep my irc box on ksplice updates and all that :-)
<Fuchs> SASL is just recommended over it, and the yourname: thingie is recommended if you, for some reason, can't/won't connect from your nick
<Nafallo> okay. good to know :-)
<Unit193> I've known the SASL plugin for irssi to fail, so have both setup.
<Pici> I've never had any issues with it myself.
<Myrtti> I just set up a 75 random character password for myself.
<Myrtti> fun times.
<Nafallo> now that I know the length it's easier to bruteforce ;-)
<Myrtti> ok, let's make it the maximum length then ;-)
<Fuchs> Nafallo: indeed bruteforcing a staffer password is an awesome idea and I'd recommend it, you even get a chocolate cake for that!
<Nafallo> Fuchs: heh, I wasn't being serious :-)
<Fuchs> Nafallo: I think you were, hence I called the policy, FBI and CIA
<Fuchs> better put the kettle on and start baking, for your visitors  :)
<Nafallo> heh, they couldn't find me... not even my bank managed to find me. AFTER I gave them the address ;-)
<Nafallo> I've just moved countries, and I'm still waiting to get re-registered :-)
<Fuchs> I hope they have good cake and tea wherever you moved to *nods*
<Nafallo> better than where I moved from :-)
<Fuchs> good, good. Do continue, then.
<Nafallo> hehe
<Nafallo> however... me making a cake. not sure it's legal to poison FBI agents ;-)
<Myrtti> Nafallo: oo, no UK anymore?
<Nafallo> nope
<Nafallo> everything just got way too expensive.
<Nafallo> and I didn't want to neglect my standards to get it cheaper :-)
<Nafallo> so moved somewhere cheaper with higher standards ;-)
<Myrtti> hehe
<Myrtti> so I see
<Fuchs> Nafallo: mind me asking where that would be?
<Fuchs> I can see both, just not the combination
<Nafallo> Fuchs: Sweden :-)
<Nafallo> one of the best countries to live in in the world, according to a bunch of research ;-)
<Fuchs> Surprised by "cheaper", then. Anyway, enjoy. Lovely landscapes from what I've seen
<Fuchs> I am quite happy with Switzerland, but I am sure Sweden is nice as well
<Nafallo> cna get a 2 bed flat for ~£450 a month :-)
<Nafallo> and that's middle of big cities
<Nafallo> the annoying thing is that you have to be in a queue to actually get the places, since they haven't got enough flats for the people wanting to come here :-P
<Fuchs> well, it probably depends on how much money you make whether this is good or not,
<Fuchs> e.g. in switzerland apartments are very expensive, but you also earn a lot of money
<Nafallo> it's still good. I was sick of paying more than double that for a single room in London, with house-sharing ;-)
<Myrtti> well London is London.
<jpds> Fuchs: s/apartments are/everything is/
<Myrtti> London is always expensive.
<Fuchs> London hurts. I go to London in 3 weeks, and even the hotels are expensive as hell :(
<Nafallo> London kept putting up pricing on EVERYTHING.
<Fuchs> Glad I'll be close to Oxford most of the time, and only one night in London
<Fuchs> jpds: most things, not everything
<jpds> Fuchs: Exceptions being?
<Nafallo> they even put up my mobile contract I signed a couple of years back :-/
<Fuchs> jpds: petrol, as an example, is cheaper than in the neighbour countries.
<jpds> Blah, who needs petrol when you have SBB. ;-)
<Fuchs> I don't, I don't even have a car, only a GA. Just to mention an example.
<Fuchs> Also today a car would have been nice.
<jpds> Fuchs: GA is quite expensive.
 * jpds gets around with G7+1/2.
<Fuchs> jpds: I still count as a student so I get the cheaper price until August, and I work for a former Staatsbetrieb, hence it is even more cheap
<Fuchs> jpds: where do you live, if I may ask?  (also: sorry for the noise all, if you want us to move this, do tell)
<jpds> Fuchs: Moving to /msg.
<remix_tj> hi, anyone using PackageInfo plugin for supybot? i get a strange error
<remix_tj> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5629354/
<Nafallo> that reminds me... jpds: ubot2 is still on some really old version for !info, and answers in here...
<Nafallo> !info apt
<ubot2> 'maverick' is not a valid distribution:
<ubottu> apt (source: apt): commandline package manager. In component main, is important. Version 0.9.7.7ubuntu4 (raring), package size 1154 kB, installed size 3282 kB
<Nafallo> ^-- jpds: that :-P
<remix_tj> found the solution, i downloaded the latest version from brz of PackageInfo and returned working
<remix_tj> maybe was a too old version
<Noskcaj> can i have a members cloak please? launchpad.net/~noskcaj
<Fuchs> probably. IRCC?
<Noskcaj> ?
<hggdh> Noskcaj: the IRC council has to verify & ask the freenode staff to get it
<AlanBell> evening all
<Fuchs> Noskcaj: sorry, hi, yes, what hggdh wrote
<Noskcaj> ok
<AlanBell> hi Noskcaj, lets have a see
<Fuchs> Noskcaj: AlanBell would be one of them, just hang on
<AlanBell> looks good to me, Fuchs can you apply an /ubuntu/member/noskcaj cloak please
<Fuchs> AlanBell: done
<Fuchs> Noskcaj: congratulations :)
<AlanBell> thanks Fuchs
<AlanBell> congrats Noskcaj :)
<hggdh> Noskcaj: welcome to the marvelous world of Ubuntu and cloaks
<Noskcaj> thank you
 * genii-around makes celebratory coffee
#ubuntu-irc 2014-04-28
<MooDoo> morning all
#ubuntu-irc 2014-04-29
<MooDoo> hello all
<MooDoo> AlanBell: how's the discussions re irc moderators going? is this going to be discussed at the next meeting? </noseymodeoff> :D
<IdleOne> MooDoo: in irc land a week is equal to ~90 days
<IdleOne> :)
<IdleOne> I think they are still waiting on Tm_T and AlanBell to do some email answering. Maybe this ping will make them do that
<MooDoo> IdleOne: no rush, just thought a gentle poke might be in order :D
 * IdleOne gently kicks something
<Tm_T> sorry, but I've been very busy the last several days and might still be few days more
<MooDoo> It's ok, I can wait.....do it now dammit ;)
#ubuntu-irc 2014-04-30
<MooDoo> hello all
<toabctl> what's the process to get the ubuntu cloak removed from my nickname?
<Unit193> You could either get the cloak completely removed, or go for unaffiliated/toabctl
<toabctl> Unit193: I want to have it completly removed.
<Unit193> Ask staff in #freenode.
<toabctl> Unit193: ok. thx
<popey> Can we please get a bugbot back in #ubuntu-touch - we carelessly lost it a while ago?
<popey> also in #ubuntu-ci-eng
<jussi> popey: which bot did you have previously?
<popey> jussi: ubot5 it seems
<jussi> curious.
<jussi> popey: Im going to temporarily add ubottu there, until I get myself updated on a few things
<jussi> ubottu: join #ubuntu-touch
<jussi> tsimpson: please pm me when you are around
<popey> jussi: #ubuntu-ci-eng too pls?
<jussi> popey: what is ci-eng ?
<popey> continuous integration engineering team
<popey> people who watch http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/utopic/touch/ for green lights all day ☻
<jussi> ahh, team chan...
<jussi> ubot2: join #ubuntu-ci-eng
<ubot2> jussi: Error: You don't have the admin capability. If you think that you should have this capability, be sure that you are identified before trying again. The 'whoami' command can tell you if you're identified.
<ubot2> jussi: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jussi> ...
<jussi> I guess that one needs to be left to others...
<Charmity> Could someone restore ubot5 to #ubuntuforums when their bored or something - thanks
<IdleOne> jussi tsimpson ^
<Unit193> ubot5 died in a blaze of glory, fighting off the great splits of the net from the westlands.
<tsimpson> freenode doesn't want to let it reconnect
 * tsimpson flips a coin and picks a server
<Charmity> fanks
<Charmity> *thanks
#ubuntu-irc 2014-05-01
<MooDoo> hello all
<Pricey> tsimpson: What was the error?
<tsimpson> Pricey: time out when connecting
<lubotu3> In #ubuntu-uk, penguin42 said: lubotu3: Who is your master
<niko> !member
<ubottu> Ubuntu Membership means recognition of a significant and sustained contribution to Ubuntu and the Ubuntu community.  For more info see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership
<MooDoo> evening all
<Pricey> tsimpson: I'd be surprised if that was our issue. *hides*
<tsimpson> Pricey: the connection of the other 8 clients was fine, but two were getting time outs
<Pricey> tsimpson: What server were they pointed at?
<tsimpson> looks like they all wanted to connect to adams via ip6
<tsimpson> all the supybot instances (but the two that were not connecting) are connected to 2001:6b0:e:2018::1
<Pricey> tsimpson: Are you using chat.freenode.net or specific servers?
<tsimpson> just irc.freenode.net
<tsimpson> I only set a specific server if there are problems connecting
<Pricey> hmm odd
<niko> tsimpson: twisted or default socket ?
<niko> i know that twisted sucks with ipv4/v6 mixed in irc.freenode.net and you must target a specific server with it
<tsimpson> niko: default
<niko> you tried a specific server ( in case of )
<tsimpson> I tried twisted a while ago to get SSL connections, but that exploded so just left it as the default socket
<tsimpson> I just switch two of the bots to specifically connect to leguin
<niko> maybe you need to email iline@freenode.net but that's odd that you don't have a better error message
<tsimpson> we already have an iline
<Fuchs> tsimpson: have it connect to kornbluth.freenode.net:7070       if that works, you are hitting a well known supy/twisted bug  (the one that niko mentioned, sort of)
<niko> Fuchs: he uses default socket
#ubuntu-irc 2014-05-02
<ubot5> ahayzen called the ops in #ubuntu-touch ()
<f-y-a> FUCK YOU ALL!!!
<f-y-a> FUCK YOU ALL!!!
<f-y-a> FUCK YOU ALL!!!
<f-y-a> FUCK YOU ALL!!!
<f-y-a> FUCK YOU ALL!!!
<f-y-a> FUCK YOU ALL!!!
<f-y-a> FUCK YOU ALL!!!
<f-y-a> FUCK YOU ALL!!!
<f-y-a> FUCK YOU ALL!!!
<f-y-a> FUCK YOU ALL!!!
<f-y-a> FUCK YOU ALL!!!
<f-y-a> FUCK YOU ALL!!!
<f-y-a> FUCK YOU ALL!!!
<f-y-a> FUCK YOU ALL!!!
<f-y-a> FUCK YOU ALL!!!
<f-y-a> FUCK YOU ALL!!!
<f-y-a> FUCK YOU ALL!!!
<f-y-a> FUCK YOU ALL!!!
<f-y-a> FUCK YOU ALL!!!
<f-y-a> FUCK YOU ALL!!!
<f-y-a> FUCK YOU ALL!!!
<f-y-a> FUCK YOU ALL!!!
<f-y-a> FUCK YOU ALL!!!
<f-y-a> FUCK YOU ALL!!!
<f-y-a> FUCK YOU ALL!!!
<IdleOne> staff Could someone please do something about this person?
<Fuchs> I wonder what you expect them to do, do they have multiple hosts at hand?
<Fuchs> if so: as an operator you actually have the better tools than staff does
<IdleOne> I expect them to send a hit squad to their house and beat them with a rubber hose
<IdleOne> isn't that what staff does?
<Fuchs> I am afraid it isn't :(
<IdleOne> too bad :(
 * Unit193 ponders who this one is.
#ubuntu-irc 2015-04-29
<Unit193> !info moreutils
<ubottu> moreutils (source: moreutils): additional Unix utilities. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.52 (utopic), package size 51 kB, installed size 162 kB
<Unit193> Meh, still utopic.
#ubuntu-irc 2015-05-02
<CompuChip> Hi guys. I seem to have been banned from #ubuntu but I am not aware of doing anything wrong. Any idea what the reason might be?
<k1l_> CompuChip: kiwiirc got banned due to abuse from trolls. just connect with a irc client and you can join #ubuntu
<CompuChip> k1l_: Clear. Will do, thanks!
#ubuntu-irc 2016-05-03
<mhall119> hi guys, are the UOS bots running to update channel topics for uos-1605?
<Pici> mhall119: no?
<mhall119> Pici: what's needed to get that working?
<Pici> mhall119: just some config tweaks
<Pici> ^
<mhall119> thanks Pici!
<Pici> np :)
#ubuntu-irc 2016-05-05
<beaver> hello, i have a question with this page : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots?action=show&redirect=UbuntuBots myself and user pinkieval work on the support of bot uBOTu|search this bot is to my knowledge recognized by the channel #ubuntu-fr what is the procedure for an official cloak /ubuntu/bot/ ?
<Unit193> niko: Howdy, know anything about ↑?
<beaver> I think I have a behavior in standards for several years
<beaver> I think I have a correct behavior for several years(*) I am French , I apologize for this disastrous English
<Fuchs> as is niko, I'm sure you'll get along
<Fuchs> in either case, the freenode related thing is:  IRCC (well, GCs) have to request it, staff will set it
<Fuchs> the ubuntu side I don't know, but I'd be surprised if it wasn't documented for CC
<beaver> okay, I can wait here?
<beaver> for the answer to my request ?
<Fuchs> sure, this channel allows idling
<beaver> thank you
<Fuchs> de rien
<beaver> héhé :)
#ubuntu-irc 2016-05-06
<nhandler> beaver: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Cloaks has a section for Ubuntu bot cloaks. It lists the requirements your bot needs to meet.
<beaver> The bot performs a useful function in Ubuntu teamchannels or LoCo channels of official LoCoTeams -> it does the same job as the bot ubottu ( here present ) it provides information on the packages in the Ubuntu repositories
<beaver> the only problem (if any) that would be the publication of the code
<beaver> but I can make it available if you request
<nhandler> beaver: I'm not on the IRCC, but based on that, I imagine a followup question would be, if it does the same job as ubottu, why not just use ubottu in the first place? Why the need for a new bot?
<hggdh> it would indeed be good to have the code publicly available (except for login ids & passwords). A git repository (github, bitbucket) or Launchpad is good
<hggdh> nhandler: it is localised, I remember the -fr channel
<beaver> exactly
<beaver> he can come here?
<nhandler> Ah, ok :)
<beaver> tu parles français nhandler ?
<nhandler> No, I don't. And there is no need for the bot to join here.
<beaver> ok
<hggdh> beaver: given we are dealing with software under GPL or equivalent licence, having the source code available is almost a requirement
<Fuchs> if translations are needed, I'd speak French
<Fuchs> but so far he seems to handle it better than he thinks
<hggdh> indeed
<beaver> I have no problem to provide the code available
<beaver> :)
<hggdh> beaver: you meet almost all requirements for the cloak, part for source code.
<hggdh> beaver: can you put the code available somewhere we can see? If so, I am +1 on the cloak request
<beaver> I have to host or ssh access may be enough ?
<beaver> hggdh: ?
<beaver> I can create a zip bot
<hggdh> beaver: no, just upload it to a server (say, github). You do not need to do it *now*, but I need you to tell me you WILL do it
<beaver> ok
<hggdh> beaver: ok -- this means you will do it?
<beaver> I never hosted anything on github, but I can do more simple, I zip my bot sources hggdh
<hggdh> beaver: OK., good enough
<hggdh> staff: can we please have a cloak ubuntu/bot/...
<hggdh> what was the bot's nick again?
<nhandler> hggdh: What is the full cloak you would like?
<beaver> thanks for your understanding
<hggdh> nhandler: yes, this is what I am trying to find :-)
<nhandler> :)
<hggdh> beaver: what is the cloak name you are requesting?
<Unit193> ubotu|search (account uBOTu\packages)
<beaver> hggdh: if possible ubotu-search
<hggdh> nhandler: ubuntu/bot/ubotu-search for ubotu\packages
<nhandler> hggdh, beaver: The bot is now cloaked
<hggdh> nhandler: in your debt sir, as always
<beaver> thank you , I prepare the zip
<hggdh> beaver: enjoy. I expect you to tell us about the source code soon :-)
<nhandler> Glad to be able to help. Don't forget to update the relevant wiki pages :)
<hggdh> on it
<beaver> it will be ready soon
<hggdh> blast it, the wiki is showing me the page as immutable
<beaver> thank you for hospitality, the archive soon, and I'm happy to be part of this family which is ubuntu
<beaver> (merci pour votre accueil, l'archive zip arrive très bientôt, je suis heureux de faire parti de cette famille qui est Ubuntu, merci pour votre confiance)
<Fuchs> aww
<Fuchs> beaver: on est heureuse que tu participes, merci a toi et bonne nuit :)
<Fuchs> (c'est deux heures et demi je pense, bien temps pour aller au lit.)
<beaver> merci à vous, effectivement Fuchs :)
<Fuchs> and why you French people have to use the polite form (vous) on the internet is beyond me :p  Anyway, sleep well!
<beaver> http://ubukey.fr/freetvm/ubuntu.zip
<beaver> thank you Fuchs, for my part I use "vous" habitually
<beaver> I quote several people so I use "vous"
<Fuchs> yeah, we don't, we follow the Germans and thus use "tu" on the internet. No offense :)  And: You're welcome!
<beaver> merci :), thank you
<beaver> you have the source available at the URL indicated above
<Fuchs> de rien, and good night :) *off*
<niko> Unit193: yes his bot helps #ubuntu-fr for some months now
<Unit193> \o/
#ubuntu-irc 2016-05-07
<Unit193> What a lovely message.
<Sebastien> <3
<Unit193> phunyguy: Hah you troll. :D
<phunyguy> Unit193: who, me?
<phunyguy> >.>
<phunyguy> or the original email?
<elky> funtiems, the emails went to gmail spam :-/
<dax> working as intended
<phunyguy> lol
<phunyguy> phenomenal
#ubuntu-irc 2016-05-08
<Mikaela> Who should be spammed about https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1531427 before it's too late? (Yes, it might be four years before Python 2 becomes officially deprecated and it might move to the future, but if nothing is done, it will come as a surprise and break things.)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1531427 in Ubuntu IRC Bots "meetingology should start supporting Python 3" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<nhandler> Mikaela: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots lists alanbell as the current contact for Meetingology
<Unit193> Or rather than "spamming" try porting.
<Mikaela> nhandler: thanks, I don't then feel bad conscience for subscribing them to all emails of that bug :)
#ubuntu-irc 2017-05-01
<hggdh> IRCC electio result: http://civs.cs.cornell.edu/cgi-bin/results.pl?id=E_717fbea3acc6fd63
#ubuntu-irc 2018-04-30
<cronolio> hello, how can i understand why I was devoiced on ubuntu-ru ?
<cronolio> maybe this is wrong place for this question?
<hggdh> cronolio: you might have better results asking an op at #ubuntu-ru. Unless one is present here (I do not know)
<cronolio> this was andrex and he is not here
<hggdh> it is not common for regional channels to be here (and we usually do not monitor them)
<cronolio> so, no helping ?
#ubuntu-irc 2018-05-04
<Unit193> pleia2: Heya, so as far as I know the forum peeps are now handling the news team, that about right?  Got a request, wanting to make sure all my bases are covered.
<pleia2> Unit193: they are the folks in #ubuntu-news, I think most of them are from the forums, yes
<Unit193> Ok, thanks.  Wanted an RSS bot so just making sure who's in charge these days. :)
<hggdh> staff: can you please remove the ubuntu/member/ev cloak from ev?
#ubuntu-irc 2018-05-06
<toluxero> Hello to everybody! I'm looking for any member of IRC Council, because I lost my registration at freenode and my cloak user in consecuence. I wish somebody can help me please to be cloaked again. Thank you so much.
<wxl> did you re-register?
<wxl> and did you include your registered nick on launchpad?
<wxl> for that matter, what's your launchpad account?
<toluxero> Hi wxl, I'm already on launchpad and https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-irc-cloaks, basically... yes
<toluxero> https://launchpad.net/~toluxero
<wxl> ok looks like you've done all the right things. an irc council member should be along shortly to take care of your cloak on the freenode end, toluxero
<toluxero> thank you wxl :)
<wxl> np
#ubuntu-irc 2019-05-02
<ubot5`> In #ubuntu-discuss, tomreyn said: !a netsplit is <deleted><reply> when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users
<wxl> hey folks.. why do some factoids have <reply> and some don't?
<wxl> they don't seem to have a functional diffference
<dax> wxl: "!foo is <reply> bar" means that ubottu will respond with "bar" when asked "!foo". "!foo is bar" means that ubottu will respond with "foo is bar" when asked "!foo"
<dax> i assume this weird feature is for to historical reasons
<dax> generally all new stuff uses <reply>
<wxl> huh k
<dax> example of the old style:
<Unit193> !irssi
<ubottu> irssi is a terminal based IRC client. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Irssi for help. See also !screen
<dax> !+irssi
<dax> uh what's the character for that
<Unit193> !+irssi
<ubottu> a terminal based IRC client. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Irssi for help. See also !screen
<dax> uh ok
<dax> rate limiting i guess
<Unit193> I'd guess too.
<Unit193> !+torrents-#lubuntu
<ubottu> <reply> Lubuntu $curStable ($curStableNum) torrents can be downloaded from http://torrent.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/$curStableLower/release/desktop/lubuntu-$curStableNum-desktop-i386.iso.torrent and http://torrent.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/$curStableLower/release/desktop/lubuntu-$curStableNum-desktop-amd64.iso.torrent
<Unit193> !torrents-#lubuntu
<ubottu> Lubuntu Disco (19.04) torrents can be downloaded from http://torrent.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/disco/release/desktop/lubuntu-19.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent and http://torrent.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/disco/release/desktop/lubuntu-19.04-desktop-amd64.iso.torrent
<Unit193> I could link https://unit193.net/ubottu.html#_adding_a_factoid but it's not actually the official documentation, as denoted by the domain it resides on...
<wxl> and per channel ones are !foo-#chan but called with !foo in #chan?
<dax> yes, or with !foo-#chan in any channel
<dax> !peace-#ubuntu-offtopic
<ubottu> Give peace a chance! Make colors not war! ♥
<dax> (if there are two factoids !foo and !foo-#chan, there is no way to call the non-#chan !foo from within #chan)
<ubot93> In ubot93, wxl said: !standup-#lubuntu-devel is <reply> @tsimonq2 @lynorian @HMollerCl @aptghetto @teward001 @SamuelBanya wxl[m] it's 2100 UTC Thursday which means it's time for the Lubuntu Development standup meeting!
<wxl> hm apparently ubottu will listen to me but not ubot93
<dax> factoids get added on ubottu and propogate to all her clones
<wxl> not immediately though eh?
<Unit193> The schedule for ubot93: 00 * * * *
<wxl> k, i'll be patient then :)
<Unit193> You'd have to give it a few seconds or so after that, as it has to convert the db to sqlite3. :P
<wxl> @Unit193: shouldn't that factoid be in by now?
<Unit193> Try now.
<wxl> ok cool thanks. needed to kick it? :)
<Unit193> Something like that.
#ubuntu-irc 2019-05-03
<wxl> how do i do aliases for factoids.. like can i do !foo bar baz is <reply> yadda yadda ?
<dax> !bar is <alias> foo
<ubottu> But bar already means something else!
<wxl> ok thx
<wxl> ugh how do i overwrite a factoid again?
<wxl> oh nevermind teward figured it out
<teward> *sits on wxl*
<teward> wxl: to answer you here though... !no FACTOID is VALUE
<wxl> yeah i figured it out :/
<wxl> we can't have a registered bot that triggers an ubottu command (namely a factoid)? in our case, the bot is a telegram bridge, so it's not TECHNICALLY the bot doing anything.
<Unit193> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-irc/2019-May/001900.html
#ubuntu-irc 2020-05-02
<tomreyn> greetings. ubot9 looks broken, doesn't respond to !triggers
<tomreyn> (but i think it used to)
<tomreyn> in case i'm wrong there: #ubuntu-discuss used to have a bot responding to !triggers but doesn't have one now.
<housecat> ubot9 isn't supposed to. ubot5 is supposed to be in there, but currently isn't
<housecat> i suspect it fell afoul of the netsplits yesterday
<tomreyn> thanks housecat, i bet 5 will just return at some point then
 * housecat ponders
<housecat> yeah, i don't think it listens to me
<housecat> Pici: ubot5 fell out of #ubuntu-discuss (and probably any other +r channels it's in), please take a look when you get some time
<tomreyn> it probably just listens to hiphop with the bass volume maximized all day and fell deaf.
#ubuntu-irc 2020-05-03
<riosd252> Hello everyone, I'm a new Ubuntu user. I'm learning as much as I can, but it's been only a couple of days. I'm having some issues with my wifi chipset, seems to be not compatible with Ubuntu 20.04
<riosd252> Thing is, I read of some other computers which support natively the right drivers
<riosd252> Mine is a dell inspiron 7386, but I know the same model, just 15 inches, has the same wifi card and it works seamlessly
